# Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, everyone.

From now on I'll be using this page for anything related to Crystal Lake Publishing, a small press I started in August of 2012. 
Since that day I've gone on to work with great authors in the horror, suspense, and thriller genres - even movie legends 
like Wes Craven, Mick Garris, and Tom Holland. What makes us special is the bond we have with our authors and readers,
and the bridge we try to build between them. We have a lot of outreach programs for young authors, and are big believers
of giving back and paying forward. We're always available for a chat or advice.

With every passing month Crystal Lake Publishing grows and becomes more prolific. In time we'll spread our wings and publish other genres, as well. 
We were initially a short story and anthology publisher, but our first novel will be out early 2016. So be sure to check in every week for updates, new releases,
specials and giveaways. 

Here is our company's mission statement:
With unmatched success since 2012, Crystal Lake Publishing is quickly becoming the go-to press for Dark Fiction authors and fans. We publish the highest quality Dark Fiction books and poetry collections, which include Horror, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Thrillers, Suspense, Supernatural, and Noir.

Crystal Lake Publishing puts integrity, honor and respect at the forefront of our operations.

We strive for each book and outreach program that's launched to not only entertain and touch or comment on issues that affect our readers, but also to strengthen and support the Dark Fiction field and its authors.
Not only do we publish authors who are legends in the field and as hardworking as us, but we look for men and women who care about their readers and fellow human beings. We only publish the very best Dark Fiction, and look forward to launching many new careers.

We strive to know each and every one of our readers, while building personal relationships with our authors, reviewers, bloggers, pod-casters, bookstores and libraries.

Crystal Lake Publishing is and will always be a beacon of what passion and dedication, combined with overwhelming teamwork and respect, can accomplish: Unique fiction you can't find anywhere else.

We do not just publish books, we present you worlds within your world, doors within your mind, from talented authors who sacrifice so much for a moment of your time.

This is what we believe in. What we stand for. This will be our legacy.

Welcome to Crystal Lake Publishing.​


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

> Crystal Lake Publishing - promoting Dark Fiction since 2012


And doing a damned fine job of it too.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, Willie. I mean, William.  

You are certainly one of the best story tellers I've worked with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, what a busy week. There are a lot of updates, and a bunch of sales going on at the moment:

There is currently a free giveaway of Horror 101: The Way Forward (our Stoker Award nominated non-fiction eBook):http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon

We are trying to get our books onto BookBub, but need a lot more reviews to be accepted. If anyone has a moment, and you haven't already, please leave a review on Amazon (for this or any of our other books): www.crystallakepub.com/books

With May not even over yet, Crystal Lake Publishing celebrates our most successful month to date. With our bestsellers being the brand new Lovecraftian shared-world anthology The Outsiders, Modern Mythmakers by Michael McCarty, and Horror 101: The Way Forward.

Our next release is scheduled to blow these out of the water, though. Kevin Lucia's Supernatural Thriller Through a Mirror, Darkly has received amazing blurbs from Gary A. Braunbeck, Kealan Patrick Burke, Mort Castle, Rena Mason, Jonathan Janz, and James Newman. And the paperback is already available! Although the eBook will only be out on the 5th of June at a special launch price of only $0.99 - since you're all such great supporters - you can pre-order or purchase Through a Mirror, Darkly right here: http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly

To celebrate this launch, Kevin's Things Slip Through is also on sale now for only 99c (time is running out): http://getbook.at/ThingsSlipThrough
You don't have to read this one to follow the new one, but it enriches the experience so much more, since there will be a few familiar Clifton Heights characters popping up.

I almost forgot, Gary McMahon's Where You Live collection is also on a 99c promotion at the moment: http://getBook.at/WhereYouLive

Here are a few more things that happened:

We announced our first pro-paying anthology this month: Gutted, edited by Doug Murano and D. Alexander Ward (the guys who brought you Shadow over Main Street). It's invite only and the editors have a very specific theme and tone in mind, so authors, be sure to keep an eye on your inboxes.

Beauty and horror. Wonder and terror. Despair and transcendence. 
This is GUTTED: Beautiful horror stories, an all-new anthology coming from Crystal Lake Publishing in 2016.​
In the spirit of keeping things FREE, you can read a horror story by a very talented young author right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/new-blood---a-matter-of-taste-by-samantha-hill.php
Every now and then (with the help of writing coaches or friends in the industry) I give a special yet unpublished author the chance to work with me and some proofreaders and editors before purchasing their story. It gives them a bit of insight of what goes on in this business, plus the opportunity to grow. Not to mention a confidence boost that comes with your very first sale (you never forget that first one). And a bit of money, of course. This is our second story in the New Blood program.

Until next week,
Joe Mynhardt
Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, Joe... just had this pointed out to me... SAMURAI and other Stories is up for best collection in a BARDS AND SAGES award...

http://bardsandsages.com/juliedawson/2015/05/15/1498/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

That's great, William. Congrats.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, everyone.

Just dropping by to announce today's release of Kevin Lucia's Through a Mirror, Darkly. It's launching at a special price of only 99c, but tomorrow it'll go up to $3.99, so act soon: http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly

Here are just a few words about Through a Mirror, Darkly:

Are there truths within the books we read? What if the book delves into the lives of the very town you live in? People you know? Or thought you knew. These are the questions a bookstore owner face when a mysterious book shows up, in THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY by Kevin Lucia

Through a Mirror, Darkly is a Supernatural Thriller collection masked as a novel. With elements of mystery, suspense, and otherworldly horror, Through a Mirror, Darkly successfully delves into the worlds of Lovecraft, Grant, and the mysterious Carcosa.

Arcane Delights. Clifton Heights' premier rare and used bookstore. In it, new owner Kevin Ellison has inherited far more than a family legacy, for inside are tales that will amaze, astound, thrill...and terrify.

An ancient evil thirsty for lost souls. A very different kind of taxi service with destinations not on any known map. Three coins that grant the bearer's fondest wish, and a father whose crippling grief gives birth to something dark and hungry.

Every town harbors secrets. Kevin Ellison is about to discover those that lurk in the shadows of Clifton Heights.

"Kevin Lucia writes my favorite kind of horror, the kind not enough folks are writing anymore." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of The Turtle Boy and Kin.

"Through a Mirror, Darkly serves as Kevin Lucia's early-warning system to the horror field - Brace yourselves, folks." - Gary A. Braunbeck, Bram Stoker Award-winner of To Each Their Darkness, Destinations Unknown, and the forthcoming A Cracked and Broken Path

"Literate and stylish, yet fast-paced and accessible, Through a Mirror, Darkly is a thoroughly engrossing read. Kevin Lucia is a major new voice in the horror genre." - Jonathan Janz, author of The Nightmare Girl

"Through a Mirror, Darkly earns Kevin Lucia a literary place alongside these enduring philosophical horror crafters." - Mort Castle

"He is a skillful guide through Clifton Heights, telling tales of mystery and horror in a town where dark secrets and ancient evils lurk to prey upon those who read Through a Mirror, Darkly." - Rena Mason, Bram Stoker Award winning author of The Evolutionist.

"With Through a Mirror, Darkly, Kevin Lucia proves once again that it's only a matter of time before he's one of the genre's biggest names." - James Newman, author of The Wicked and Animosity

Purchase an eBook or paperbacks of THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY via this Universal Amazon Link: http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly

All the best,
Joe Mynhardt
Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Just a reminder that all our books (except _For the Night is Dark_) are available on Kindle Unlimited. Follow this link to check out our books and/or sign up to our newsletter (you'll get info on sales, competitions, sneak peaks, and new releases at a special price): www.crystallakepub.com/books

Have a great week,
Joe Mynhardt


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

"Kevin Lucia writes my favorite kind of horror, the kind not enough folks are writing anymore. The scares in Through A Mirror Darkly (and there is no shortage of them), are of the subtle breed, the sort you don't see coming until they're already upon you and you realize it's too late to catch a breath. Charles L. Grant excelled with this type of creeping, insidious terror. So too, does Lucia, and if this collection is any indication, we're going to be enjoying his wonderfully quiet horror for decades to come." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of The Turtle Boy and Kin.

Are there truths within the books we read? What if the book delves into the lives of the very town you live in? People you know? Or thought you knew. These are the questions a bookstore owner face when a mysterious book shows up, in THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY by Kevin Lucia

Purchase an eBook or paperbacks of THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY via this Universal Amazon Link: http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly

Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more reviews, links, photos, and info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/through-a-mirror-darkly.php


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new release today, and it's a poetry book. Crystal Lake Publishing's very first.
Oh, and since today is launch day, the Kindle version is only 99c. Paperback $7.99: http://getbook.at/AmazonEden

Another snake, another tree, another Eve.
A surreal journey into obsessions and aberrations of the modern world 
and the darker side, which often takes control of the situation. 
Madness, violence, aberrant sex, war, hallucinations, sadism, disturbing archetypes, 
These are the black fruits of human loneliness.
These are the bloody roots of Eden Underground

A new dark poetry collection from the Bram Stoker Awards® nominee Alessandro Manzetti.

Eden Underground is a surreal journey into obsessions and aberrations of the modern world and its darker side, which often takes control of the situation. Madness, violence, aberrant sex, war, hallucinations, sadism, disturbing archetypes: these are the black fruits of human loneliness, these are the bloody roots of Eden Underground.

In this untold world, men and women build their deformed, artificial underground Eden, where they can unleash their dark side.

Death is the hidden queen of these strange places designed by human alienation: harem of silicone dolls who come to life, abandoned warehouses with copper tubs full of broken pieces of Eve, a bloody collection of copies of the first primordial woman, imaginary worlds inspired by the ghosts of the drug, small Eden dug into the bowels of the sand of war, trenches for refuge from too much horror, the religious fanaticisms and their heretics and violent Eden stained with blood, open air glittering brothels turned into landfills of souls and lost loves.

Haven't you ever heard the loneliness knocking at your door? Or the steps of our dark side, freed from the body and the cage of our conscience, that is coming to take us with a shimmering cleaver in its hand? In Eden Underground you can hear all these ghostly noises, too real, too close.

Includes:
The Last Prey
The Monkey with the Big Head
Pieces of Eden
Dead Circus
Green Apples
Koo-o
Interiora II
Eastern Heaven
Red Monsoon
A Modern Berserker
The Half Bride
Eden Underground
Carlos, Diego, Vamos!
The Wrath Sings, Goddess
The Rime of the Mad Mariner
Lacrimosa
The Pawn Shop
The Cockroach King
The Garden
Dames de Voyage 
Electric Monkeys
The Tenth Circle
Almost to the End​Book Cover by Vincent Chong, back cover by Ben Baldwin, illustrations by Paolo Di Orazio.

"&#8230;a personal take of the world that surrounds all of us, those hidden parts that create monsters and that serve as a dwelling place for demons that invade our lives, thoughts and actions." - Tanja Jurkovic, Horrornews.net

"From the first stanza of the first poem in this amazing collection, I was drawn into the incredibly dark scenes of a disturbing and nightmarish "Eden"." - Marge Simon, multiple Bram Stoker Award® winner

"Eden Underground delivers an intense and visually stunning collection of horror scenarios. Rich in eldritch dreams and manic visions, these poems get under your skin. Manzetti is a maestro of the dark fantastic." - Bruce Boston, author of Resonance Dark and Light

"The works by Alessandro Manzetti are exciting and clever. Anything he writes is a must-read." 
- Jeani Rector, Editor, The Horror Zine

"&#8230; Manzetti's intelligent view has the ability to create out of such horrors, powerful and admirable images that can surprise." - Helen McCabe, author of Piper

"I couldn't put it down. So intense is the writing that I had to keep reading. If you have never read a book of poetry before or if you never thought you could be a fan of poetry let this book be the one to introduce you to the words of verse." - Horror Novel Reviews​
Amazon: http://getbook.at/AmazonEden
Website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/eden-underground.php
Goodreads (Kindle): https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25846870-eden-underground
YouTube: 
https://youtu.be/T96ZettQI0w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3NjORmnpfE&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yAwFrtFWa4
FB event: https://www.facebook.com/events/537250993090373/
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/crystallakepub/alessandro-manzettis-eden-underground/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Current 99c specials:

Another snake, another tree, another Eve.
"I couldn't put it down. So intense is the writing that I had to keep reading. If you have never read a book of poetry before or if you never thought you could be a fan of poetry let this book be the one to introduce you to the words of verse." - Horror Novel Reviews
So dare to grab a copy of EDEN UNDERGROUND on Kindle (Kindle Unlimited, as well) or paperback right now from Amazon: http://getbook.at/AmazonEden
Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more info on reviews, the Pinterest page, Goodreads page, author bio, interior artwork, YouTube videos, and much more: http://www.crystallakepub.com/eden-underground.php

"Horror 101: The Way Forward - is sharp, savvy and packed with crucial information for anyone who wants to take a real bite out of the horror genre. Two taloned thumbs up!" - Jonathan Maberry, New York Times bestselling author of CODE ZERO and V-WARS.
Ever wanted to be a writer? Make money online? Make a name for yourself writing online? Perhaps you've already realized that dream and you're looking to expand your repertoire. Writing comic books sounds nice, right? Or how about screenplays? 
HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD includes On Writing advice from the likes of Ramsey Campbell, Jack Ketchum, Ellen Datlow, Graham Masterton, Lisa Morton, Simon Marshall-Jones, Scott Nicholson, William Meikle, Tim Waggoner, Lucy A. Snyder, Weston Ochse, and many more.
Get your hands on our Bram Stoker Award® nominated HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD right now in Kindle (only 99c) or paperback (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon
Or check out the stellar line-up and more reviews right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/horror-101.php

And on Monday the 20th:

"Kevin Lucia writes my favorite kind of horror, the kind not enough folks are writing anymore." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of The Turtle Boy and Kin.
Are there truths within the books we read? What if the book delves into the lives of the very town you live in? People you know? Or thought you knew. These are the questions a bookstore owner face when a mysterious book shows up, in THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY by Kevin Lucia
Purchase an eBook or paperbacks of THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY via this Universal Amazon Link (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly
Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more reviews, links, photos, and info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/through-a-mirror-darkly.php

Have a great weekend, everyone.

Joe


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Crystal Lake Publishing presents WRITERS ON WRITING: AN AUTHOR'S GUIDE. Volume 1 coming soon.

Your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being and author.

Writers On Writing is an ongoing series of 15,000 to 20,000 word eBooks, with original 'On Writing' essays by writing professionals. A new edition will be launched every few months, featuring four or five essays per edition.

Volume 1 is scheduled to be released within the next 30 days, and already includes never been seen essays by Jack Ketchum, Brian Hodge, Jasper Bark, Todd Keisling, and Monique Snyman. A few more names will be announced soon.

Other authors to look forward to are Mercedes Murdock Yardley, Kealan Patrick Burke, Tim Waggoner, Richard Thomas, Mark Scioneaux, Rena Mason, Kevin Lucia, J.G. Faherty, William Meikle, Lucy A. Snyder, Kate Jonez, Chantal Noordeloos, Taylor Grant, Gary McMahon, Lori Michelle, Robert W. Walker, Brian Kirk, Lisa Morton, Lynda E. Rucker, Maria Alexander, and many more.

Check out our website for more info, and be sure to sign up to our newsletter for launch reminders: http://www.crystallakepub.com/writers-on-writing.php
Or join our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WritersOnWritingSeries


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's the final line-up for WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.1, out early August:

Jack Ketchum, Brian Hodge, Mercedes M. Yardley, Todd Keisling, Monique Snyman, Jasper Bark, Kevin Lucia, Dave de Burgh, and Tim Waggoner.

As always, the eBook will cost only 99c on release day, and move up to $2.99 after that. So stay tuned for the official release date so you don't miss out.

For more updates, follow our Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/WritersOnWritingSeries) or check out our website (http://www.crystallakepub.com/writers-on-writing.php).


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

The very first volume of _Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide_ is now available.

And what a line-up:
"The Infrastructure of the Gods: 11 Signposts for Going all the Way" by Brian Hodge
"The Writer's Purgatory: Between Finishing the First Draft and Submitting the Manuscript" by Monique Snyman
"Why Rejection is Still Important" by Kevin Lucia
"Real Writers Steal Time" by Mercedes M. Yardley
"What Right Do I Have to Write" by Jasper Bark
"Go Pace Yourself" by Jack Ketchum
"A Little Infusion of Magic" by Dave-Brendon de Burgh
"Never Look Away: Confronting Your Fears in Fiction" by Todd Keisling
"Once More With Feeling" by Tim Waggoner

*Are you ready to unleash the author in you?*

Amazon (available in KU, as well): http://getbook.at/WritersOnWriting
Website (keep an eye out for future releases): http://www.crystallakepub.com/writers-on-writing.php
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/WritersOnWritingSeries


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Horror is everywhere, in the shadows and in the light. It takes on every shape, comes in every conceivable size. But most of all it's right where you live. With the WHERE YOU LIVE short story collection, Gary McMahon delves into the depths of dark and brooding horror in every day events, objects, and the ghost of human nature.

Horror is everywhere&#8230;

It's waiting behind a closed door, sitting in an ordinary chair, or following you on a country walk. Perhaps it's washed up on a tranquil beach, hanging at a local skate park, recorded on an MP3 player hard drive, or even embedded somewhere deep within the design of something as simple and innocuous as a supermarket barcode.

Includes:
Just Another Horror Story
Barcode
The Row
When One Door Closes
The Chair
Truth Hurts
Down
Sounds Weird
The Table
The Sheep
Small Things
It Knows Where You Live
Trog Boy Ran
I Live in the Gut
It Won't Be Long Now
You Haven't Seen Me
The Grotto
Hungry Love
Alice, Hanging Out in the Skate Park

You can purchase a paperback or Kindle copy of Where You Live right now from your local Amazon outlet (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://getBook.at/WhereYouLive

Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more reviews and info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/where-you-live.php


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Crystal Lake Publishing release (99c for today only!):

Six talented zombie authors take on the Afterlife in an interactive shared-world zombie anthology.

Welcome to Purgatory, an arid plain of existence where zombies are the least of your problems. It's a post-mortem Hunger Games, and Blaze, a newcomer to Purgatory, needs your help to learn the rules of this world and choose the best course of action.

Purgatory is escapable, so aid Blaze to win the favor of the ruling Gatherers by earning this right. But what's waiting outside Purgatory, is beyond what the human mind can fathom.

His fate. Your choices.

Your six different choices are penned by Joe McKinney, Armand Rosamilia, Tonia Brown, Joe Mynhardt, Aurelio Lopez III, and Alex Laybourne.

Get CHILDREN OF THE GRAVE right now from Amazon in Kindle format (KU also available): http://getbook.at/AmazonGrave

Or read more reviews on our website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/children-of-the-grave.php

Paperback coming later this week.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new release:

The definitive guide to filmmaking and filmmakers by the best in the field.

Horror 201: The Silver Scream, the follow-up to the Bram Stoker Award nominated Horror 101: The Way Forward, delves into the minds of filmmakers to see what it takes to produce great horror films, from the writing and funding process, to directing, producing, and writing tie-ins.

It's a tome of interviews and essays by some of our favorite artists.

That's right, film legends and authors such as Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ed Naha, Patrick Lussier, Stephen Volk, Nancy Holder, Tom Holland, John Shirley, William Stout, and John Russo want to share their expertise with you through informative, practical, career-building advice.

These are the folks behind movies and novelizations such as A Nightmare on Elm Street, Scream, Dark Shadows, Sleepy Hollow, Supernatural, Buffy, Resident Evil, The Stand, Sleepwalkers, Masters of Horror, The Fly, Critters, Tales from the Crypt, Child's Play, Fright Night, Thinner, The Langoliers, Ted Bundy, Re-animator Unbound, Halloween, Apollo 18, The Eye, Night of the Living Dead, The Crow, The Mist, Pan's Labyrinth, and Raiders of the Lost Ark.

Horror 201 also entertains. You'll see a side of your favorite authors, producers, and directors never seen before - combining fun and entertainment with informative career-building advice.

Horror 201 is aimed at arming generations of authors, screenwriters, producers, directors, and anyone else interested in the film industry, from big budget movies to the independent film circuit, as well as the stage.

Whether you're an accomplished author or screenwriter, writing as a hobby, or have dreams of writing screenplays or making movies, Horror 201 will take you on a behind the scenes tour of the Horror movie industry from Hollywood to the UK and Australia.

Horror 201 covers:
•	Horror as culture
•	Scare tactics
•	The evolution of the horror film
•	Viewer desensitization
•	Watching your story come to life
•	Screenwriting advice
•	Dissecting screenplays
•	A production company case study
•	Tricks of the trade
•	Writing tips
•	Advice on Producing
•	Advice on Directing
•	Information about funding and distributing a film
•	Entertaining tidbits and anecdotes

And so much more!

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is perfect for people who:
•	are looking to delve into screenplay writing
•	want to write their first screenplay
•	are fans of the horror movie industry
•	like to follow the careers of their favorite directors
•	are planning on infiltrating a different field in horror writing 
•	are looking to pay more bills with their art 
•	are trying to establish a name brand 
•	are looking to get published 
•	are looking for motivation and/or inspiration
•	are seeking contacts in the film industry

Edited by Joe Mynhardt and Emma Audsley.

The full line-up includes:
Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Michael McCarty, Dan Curtis, William Stout, Graham Masterton, Harry Shannon, Jason V. Brock, L.L. Soares, Mick Garris, William F. Nolan, Lee Karr, Stephen Johnston, Aaron Sterns, Michael Laimo, Jonathan Winn, David. C. Hayes, Brian Pinkerton, David Henson Greathouse, Aaron Dries, Armand Rosamilia, Billy Hanson, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Adrian Roe, Dave Jeffery, James Hart, James Cullen Bressack, Jeff Strand, Nancy Holder, E.C. McMullen Jr., Richard Gray, Richard Chizmar, William C. Cope (interior artist), Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Nick Cato, Kevin Wetmore, Eric Miller, and Lynne Hansen.

Don't let this opportunity slip through your creative fingers.

http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

"Being a part of Horror 201: The Silver Scream is almost as thrilling as having had my novels turned into feature films. After all, it's not everyday one shares a TOC with George Romero, Wes Craven, and Mick Garris! This is a must have book for all writers looking to break into filmmaking." - Michael Laimo

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is a tome of interviews and essays by some of your favorite artists, including Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Dan Curtis, William Stout, Graham Masterton, Billy Hanson, Nancy Holder, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Aaron Sterns, William F. Nolan, Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Lynne Hansen, and many more.

Grab one now from your local Amazon outlet: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.3 opening for short story submissions in December:

This amazing series has already included stories from Graham Masterton, Ramsey Campbell, Jack Kethcum, Lisa Morton, Edward Lee, Tim Wagonner, Tim Lebbon, and many more.

http://www.crystallakepub.com/submission-guidelines.php


----------



## Mromeo (Apr 8, 2015)

I visited your site and saw the submission date coming in December. I will be sure to query then. 

The one I was going to pitch has a yellow cover, but upon further digging I think I'll submit something else. Still, I encourage you to check it out and again I will query in Dec with. I guess I just wanted to stick my head up and say hi so you remember me.

Thank you


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Mromeo said:


> I visited your site and saw the submission date coming in December. I will be sure to query then.
> The one I was going to pitch has a yellow cover, but upon further digging I think I'll submit something else. Still, I encourage you to check it out and again I will query in Dec with. I guess I just wanted to stick my head up and say hi so you remember me.
> Thank you


Hi, Mromeo.

Thanks for your interest. This open submission period is just for short stories in the Tales from The Lake Vol.3 anthology. We'll probably have our next open sub period (for books, novellas etc.) mid-2016, since we're fully booked till January, 2017.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's alive! WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.2 - Crystal Lake Publishing's 20th release. And to celebrate this milestone, you can pick up this brand new book for only 99c (today and tomorrow only):

This is Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide Vol.2, where professional authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming - and being - an author.

In this volume you'll find in-depth essays from authors such as Brian Hodge, James Everington, Mark Allan Gunnells, Lucy A. Snyder, Daniel I. Russell, Theresa Derwin, Paul Kane, and Jonathan Winn. Edited by Joe Mynhardt.

Amazon: http://getbook.at/WritersVol2
Website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/writers-on-writing.php
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/WritersOnWritingSeries


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order Vol.2 of _Horror 201: The Silver Scream_ right now for only 99c!

The definitive guide to filmmaking and filmmakers by the best in the field.

Horror 201: The Silver Scream, the follow-up to the Bram Stoker Award nominated Horror 101: The Way Forward, delves into the minds of filmmakers to see what it takes to produce great horror films, from the writing and funding process, to directing, producing, and writing tie-ins.
It's a tome of interviews and essays by some of our favorite artists.

Film legends and authors such as John Carpenter, Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ed Naha, Patrick Lussier, Stephen Volk, Nancy Holder, Tom Holland, John Shirley, Jeffrey Reddick, William Stout, and John Russo want to share their expertise with you through informative, practical, career-building advice.

These are the folks behind movies and novelizations such as A Nightmare on Elm Street, Scream, Dark Shadows, Sleepy Hollow, Supernatural, Buffy, Resident Evil, The Stand, Sleepwalkers, Masters of Horror, The Fly, Critters, Tales from the Crypt, Child's Play, Fright Night, Thinner, The Langoliers, Ted Bundy, Final Destination, Re-animator Unbound, Halloween, Apollo 18, The Eye, Night of the Living Dead, The Crow, The Mist, Pan's Labyrinth, and Raiders of the Lost Ark.

Horror 201 also entertains. You'll see a side of your favorite authors, producers, and directors never seen before -- combining fun and entertainment with informative career-building advice. 
Horror 201 is aimed at arming generations of authors, screenwriters, producers, directors, and anyone else interested in the film industry, from big budget movies to the independent film circuit, as well as the stage.

Whether you're an accomplished author or screenwriter, writing as a hobby, or have dreams of writing screenplays or making movies, Horror 201 will take you on a behind the scenes tour of the Horror movie industry from Hollywood to the UK and Australia.

Horror 201 covers:
- Horror as culture
- Scare tactics
- The evolution of the horror film
- Viewer desensitization
- Watching your story come to life
- Screenwriting advice
- Dissecting screenplays
- A production company case study
- Tricks of the trade
- Writing tips
- Advice on Producing
- Advice on Directing
- Information about funding and distributing a film
- Entertaining tidbits and anecdotes

And so much more!

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is perfect for people who: 
- are looking to delve into screenplay writing
- want to write their first screenplay
- are fans of the horror movie industry
- like to follow the careers of their favorite directors
- are planning on infiltrating a different field in horror writing 
- are looking to pay more bills with their art
- are trying to establish a name brand 
- are looking for motivation and/or inspiration
- are seeking contacts in the film industry

Edited by Joe Mynhardt and Emma Audsley.

The full line-up includes:
John Carpenter, Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Michael McCarty, Dan Curtis, William Stout, Graham Masterton, Harry Shannon, Jason V. Brock, L.L. Soares, Mick Garris, William F. Nolan, Lee Karr, Jeffrey Reddick, Taylor Grant, Stephen Johnston, Aaron Sterns, Michael Laimo, Jonathan Winn, David. C. Hayes, Brian Pinkerton, David Henson Greathouse, Aaron Dries, Armand Rosamilia, Billy Hanson, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Keith Arem, Denise Gossett, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Adrian Roe, Dave Jeffery, James Hart, James Cullen Bressack, Jeff Strand, Nancy Holder, E.C. McMullen Jr, Richard Gray, Richard Chizmar, William C. Cope (interior artist), Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Nick Cato, Kevin Wetmore, Eric Miller, and Lynne Hansen.

Don't let this opportunity slip through your creative fingers.

Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.1
Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.2


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Crystal Lake Publishing release. Only 99c for Mark Allan Gunnells' FLOWERS IN A DUMPSTER. This special price is only for today and Saturday.

The world is full of beauty and mystery. In these 17 tales, Gunnells will take you on a journey through landscapes of light and darkness, rapture and agony, hope and fear.

"...hilarious and horrifying, as all great satire must be. An interpretation so left of field that its concept alone must be celebrated." -- Clive Barker

"Mark Allan Gunnells' imagination is as vivid and varied as his characters, and the shocks his tales deliver are all the stronger for the restraint of his storytelling. A collection of considerable range and depth, Flowers in a Dumpster showcases an eloquent new voice in horror." -- Ramsey Campbell

"What I love about Mark Allan Gunnells' stories isn't just the chill factor, or the wit, or the dramatic turns -- although those things are all present -- but the compassion inherent in the storytelling. Whether it's a couple touching hands as they approach an ominous house or a gruff husband giving in to his wife's kindness, the rich humanity is what makes these stories so effective and memorable." -- Lisa Morton, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of GHOSTS: A HAUNTED HISTORY.

"Gunnells' work is brave, bold, and surprising, and as far as I'm concerned, "The Support Group" is worth the price of admission alone. If, like me, you adore short story collections, you could do a hell of a lot worse than this one. The breadth and scope of horror on display here is delightful, and marks Gunnells as one of the bright stars in the dark sky of our genre." -- Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award winning author of The Turtle Boy, Kin, and Sour Candy

"Flowers in the Dumpster is filled with solid stories from an author who knows his craft. I was thrilled to find surprising gems sprinkled throughout. Highly recommended." -- Kate Jonez, Bram Stoker (R) and Shirley Jackson Award nominated author of Ceremony of Flies and Candy House.

Come pick a bouquet from these Flowers in a Dumpster


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

New release! This Urban Fantasy novel with a Horror edge is on sale at 99c just today:

LUNA MASTERSON SEES DEMONS. She has been dealing with the demonic all her life, so when her brother gets tangled up with a demon named Sparkles, 'Luna the Lunatic' rolls in on her motorcycle to save the day.

Armed with the ability to harm demons, her scathing sarcasm, and a hefty chip on her shoulder, Luna gathers the most unusual of allies, teaming up with a green-eyed heroin addict and a snarky demon 'of some import.'

After all, outcasts of a feather should stick together...even until the end.

This is volume one in The Bone Angel Trilogy by Mercedes M. Yardley, author of the award-winning novella, Apocalyptic Montessa and Nuclear Lulu: A Tale of Atomic Love.

Come meet Luna and the gang: http://getbook.at/NamelessAmazon

_"Mercedes writes with a fluidity and accessibility that instantly draws you in. The characters are by no stretch heroes, and this makes them all the more compelling to the reader. The story plays out like a gleefully twisted dear diary, and moves along at a pace which makes turning the pages almost effortless.
There's an intimacy to this book that makes you feel like you're being spoken to individually, and a turn of phrase which is simultaneously dramatic, witty and poetic in equal measure." - James Walley

"Praise for her earlier work compared to favourably to Joe Hill and, with Nameless, she proves again why this is. Mercedes has a strong, unique voice that brings her brand of dark fiction straight into the reader's mind. She has an effortless, dynamic turn of phrase which feels natural at all times." - Jay Faulkner

"This is a book that doesn't shy away from the dark and disturbing choices that we, as humans, make. Life is precious, and yet sometimes we seem to accept our own mortality far too easily. Suicide is not an easy subject to write about, but the author writes about it with sensitivity as it's a pivotal moment for so much that happens in this story." - LITERAL ADDICTION's Vivacious Valkyrie - Marta

"Fans of Mercedes M. Yardley's work will have no trouble gobbling up her first novel-length work, and it is definitely good news that there will be two more books forthcoming in the series. Although it's an urban fantasy novel, it involves demon hunting, and there's plenty of action and fight scenes to go around, the novel is inflected with Mercedes's unique voice, which shines through in each of her works, and sets this one apart from the pack." - Dark Eva, Hellnotes

"MERCEDES IS A MASTER AT PLUCKING OUT SECRET emotions and painting them into a portrait that overwhelms like a thousand small cuts. Her prose feels so real you wonder if you were more alive inside her story than you are now that you're gone (and) after you've left, the story's emotions remain tattooed, a memory of beauty and suffering to take and enjoy at will." - Tim Ward, Adventures in Scifi Publishing

"Luna is witty, tough, proudly dysfunctional in a gleeful sort of way, yet honestly broken, too. And though she's got a lot of Buffy Somers in her - she's not the "Chosen One" with super powers or super strength or resiliency. She knows the demonic because it's haunted her since childhood. She can see demons, she can fight them, but the only thing she's got up on regular human beings is her knowledge and association with demons, and that's it." - Kevin Lucia, author of Through a Mirror, Darkly_​
Come get it now: http://getbook.at/NamelessAmazon


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

New release from Crystal Lake Publishing and Mercedes M. Yardley, author of Nameless: The Darkness Comes:

The Wolf is roaming the city, and he must be stopped.

Grim Marie knows far too much about the wolves of the world, a world where little girls go missing. After all, she had married one before she/he showed his claws, and what that wolf did to her little girl was unforgiveable. Grim Marie isn't certain if she can ever forgive herself for putting her Little Aleta in harm's way.

When Grandmother becomes ill, Aleta offers to take the bus through the concrete forest to Grandmother's house to bring her some goodies. She knows the way. What could possibly go wrong?

In this modern day retelling of Little Red Riding Hood, the wolf takes to the city streets to capture his prey, but the hunter is close behind him. With Grim Marie on the prowl, the hunter becomes the hunted.

Wolves pad through the darkest kind of fairytale: one that can come true.

Stop him if you dare: http://getbook.at/DeadAmazon


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Finally available in a 440 page paperback: HORROR 201: THE FINAL SCREAM - The definitive guide to filmmaking and filmmakers by the best in the field.

"As an in-depth look into what it takes to produce great horror films, we can think of no better resource on the market!" - Dave Jeffery & James Hart (Award winning film makers from Venomous Little Man Productions)

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is a tome of interviews and essays by some of your favorite artists, including John Carpenter, Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Michael McCarty, Dan Curtis, Masterton, Harry Shannon, Jason V. Brock, L.L. Soares, Mick Garris, William F. Nolan, Lee Karr, Jeffrey Reddick, Taylor Grant, Stephen Johnston, Aaron Sterns, Michael Laimo, Jonathan Winn, David. C. Hayes, Brian Pinkerton, David Henson Greathouse, Aaron Dries, Armand Rosamilia, Billy Hanson, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Keith Arem, Denise Gossett, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Adrian Roe, Dave Jeffery, James Hart, James Cullen Bressack, Jeff Strand, Nancy Holder, E.C. McMullen Jr, Richard Gray, Richard Chizmar, William C. Cope (interior artist), Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Nick Cato, Kevin Wetmore, Eric Miller, and Lynne Hansen.

Don't let this opportunity slip through your creative fingers.

Facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/events/1095425373815195/
Paperback: http://getbook.at/Horror201paperback
Vol.1: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1
Vol.2: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol2


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Launch day!

This brand New Crystal Lake Publishing release costs only 99c today!

EIDOLON AVENUE by Jonathan Winn

"Winn grounds the story with grim realities. Violent and graphic, the actions and thoughts of each tenant push the boundaries of comfort. There are flourishes of intensely dark content, both physical and psychological, within the pages of this story. It never goes to Edward Lee extremes, but this is classic splatterpunk by way of early Clive Barker and Jack Ketchum with the unhinged way Robert Bloch can get under your skin. This is truly adult horror." - Horror Underground

Enter if you dare: http://getbook.at/AmazonEidolon
Or take a peek on our website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/eidolon-avenue.php


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

HORROR 201: THE SILVER SCREAM - The definitive guide to filmmaking and filmmakers by the best in the field. Available in a 440 page paperback and two eBook editions.

Horror 201: The Silver Scream, the follow-up to the Bram Stoker Award nominated Horror 101: The Way Forward, delves into the minds of filmmakers to see what it takes to produce great horror films, from the writing and funding process, to directing, producing, and writing tie-ins.

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is a tome of interviews and essays by some of your favorite artists, including Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Dan Curtis, William Stout, Graham Masterton, Billy Hanson, Nancy Holder, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Aaron Sterns, William F. Nolan, Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Lynne Hansen, and many more.

Don't let this opportunity slip through your creative fingers:
Paperback: http://getbook.at/Horror201paperback
Vol.1 eBook: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1
Vol.2 eBook: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol2


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new release from Crystal Lake Publishing and up-and-coming author Patrick Rutigliano: WIND CHILL. This chilling novella (with several short stories) is available at a special 99c price for the eBook. This special will last for the first 150 eBook copies only.

What if you were held captive by your own family?

Emma Rawlins has spent the last year a prisoner. The months following her mother's death dragged her father into a paranoid spiral of conspiracy theories and doomsday premonitions.

Emma finds herself drugged and dragged to a secluded cabin, the last refuge from a society supposedly due to collapse. Their cabin a snowbound fortress, her every move controlled, but even that isn't enough to weather the end of the world.

There is no choice but to play her father's game while she plans her escape.

But there is a force far colder than the freezing drifts. Ancient, ravenous, it knows no mercy. And it's already had a taste...

Face the chill right now in paperback or Kindle format (including KU): http://getbook.at/AmazonChill

Or trudge on over to our website for more info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/wind-chill.php


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

"An excellent collection of essays on writing. Every page has a nugget all new writers need to take to heart. A "must purchase" for anyone who wants to take the craft seriously." - Amazon review

Are you ready to unleash the author in you?

Then dive into the WRITERS ON WRITING - AN AUTHOR'S GUIDE series for only $2.99 a volume, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming - and being - an author.

Both volumes contain in-depth essays from authors such as Jack Ketchum, Brian Hodge, Mercedes M. Yardley, Tim Waggoner, Jasper Bark, Lucy A. Snyder, Kevin Lucia, Monique Snyman, Todd Keisling, and Dave-Brendon de Burgh, James Everington, Mark Allan Gunnells, Daniel I. Russell, Theresa Derwin, Paul Kane, and Jonathan Winn. Edited by Joe Mynhardt.

Available in KU, as well.

Vol.1: http://getbook.at/WritersOnWriting
Vol.2: http://getbook.at/WritersVol2

Website (keep an eye out for future releases): http://www.crystallakepub.com/writers-on-writing.php
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WritersOnWritingSeries


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order two Mercedes M. Yardley titles now at a special 99c launch price each - released by Crystal Lake Publishing on the 4th of March.

Pretty Little Dead Girls: A Novel of Murder and Whimsy​Bryony Adams is destined to be murdered, but fortunately Fate has terrible marksmanship. In order to survive, she must run as far and as fast as she can. After arriving in Seattle, Bryony befriends a tortured musician, a market fish-thrower, and a starry-eyed hero who is secretly a serial killer bent on fulfilling Bryony's dark destiny. 
Includes "Oliver Bloom" by Ryan Johnson, a short story featuring characters from Pretty Little Dead Girls.
Can Bryony survive her destiny?: http://getbook.at/PrettyAmazon

Apocalyptic Montessa and Nuclear Lulu: A Tale of Atomic Love​Streetwise Romeo and Juliet meets Stephen King's Firestarter.
HER MAMA ALWAYS SAID SHE WAS SPECIAL.
HIS DADDY CALLED HIM A DEMON.
BUT EVEN MONSTERS CAN FALL IN LOVE.
Montessa Tovar is walking home alone when she is abducted by Lu, a serial killer with unusual talents and a grudge against the world. But in time, the victim becomes the executioner as 'Aplocalyptic' Montessa and her doomed 'Nuclear' Lulu crisscross the country in a bloody firestorm of revenge.
Can their souls coincide and endure?: http://getbook.at/ApocalypticAmazon


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's launch day. Two more Mercedes M. Yardley books from Crystal Lake Publishing, and for Friday and Saturday they're only 99c each (also available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited):

Mercedes M. Yardley's Pretty Little Dead Girls: A Novel of Murder and Whimsy is a dark, lovely fairy tale with lyrical language and a high body count, and features a cover by Hugo award-winner Galen Dara.
Includes "Oliver Bloom" by Ryan Johnson, a short story featuring characters from Pretty Little Dead Girls.
Can Bryony survive her destiny?: http://getbook.at/PrettyAmazon

Apocalyptic Montessa and Nuclear Lulu: A Tale of Atomic Love
"Mercedes M Yardley has deftly drawn a mesmerising pair of deeply damaged people in Montessa and Lulu. Montessa is a young woman doing exotic dances in a seedy bar so that an ungrateful boyfriend can be kept supplied with the means to abuse her&#8230; In essence Lu and Montessa meet and what follows is a road trip of sorts - but Thelma and Louise it most definitely isn't." - T.O. Munro
Can their souls coincide and endure?: http://getbook.at/ApocalypticAmazon


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Best of luck with the new releases, Joe!

PS - is there a reason you don't have SAMURAI in your sig?


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

williammeikle said:


> Best of luck with the new releases, Joe!
> PS - is there a reason you don't have SAMURAI in your sig?


Thanks, William. Unfortunately I have to move the older books out as the new ones come in. Removed another one today. Don't want to anger the mods.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh, and....

TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.2 out now from Crystal Lake Publishing:

If you came here to read short stories about tranquil lakes, run to the nearest exit. Run as far away as you can from Ramsey Campbell, Jack Ketchum, Edward Lee, and our array of international voices: Lisa Morton, Tim Lebbon, Richard Chizmar, Jim Goforth, Ben Eads, Jan Edwards, Hal Bodner, Raven Dane, Rocky Alexander, Glen Johnson, Mark West, and Aaron Dries.

Tales from The Lake volume two also includes the three winners from Crystal Lake Publishing's Tales from The Lake Horror Writing Competition:
1st: Descending by John Whalen
2nd: Forever Dark by Jonathan Winn
3rd: Ripperscape by Vincenzo Bilof

"All in all, another great volume of stories from the eerily melancholy to the full-blown horrific, you will be entertained!" - Paula Limbaugh, Horror Novel Reviews

Dive on in. The water's just&#8230;right: http://getbook.at/AmazonTales2
Check out our website for more info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/tales-from-the-lake-vol2.php
We even have a Pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/crystallakepub/tales-from-the-lake-vol2/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

HORROR 201: THE SILVER SCREAM - The definitive guide to filmmaking and filmmakers by the best in the field. Available in a 440 page paperback and two eBook editions.

"This book is just perfect for the future screenplay writer, film director, and anybody who loves a good horror movie, and wants a chance to get behind the scenes and into the minds of those who bring us that chill factor! This masterpiece has essays, interviews, and everything you could need to learn more about the craft." - Linzi Osburn

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is a tome of interviews and essays by some of your favorite artists, including Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Dan Curtis, William Stout, Graham Masterton, Billy Hanson, Nancy Holder, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Aaron Sterns, William F. Nolan, Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Lynne Hansen, and many more.

Don't let this opportunity slip through your creative fingers:
Paperback: http://getbook.at/Horror201paperback
Vol.1 eBook: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1
Vol.2 eBook: http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol2


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Devourer of Souls by Kevin Lucia.

Welcome back to Clifton Heights.

In Kevin Lucia's latest installment of his growing Clifton Heights mythos, Sheriff Chris Baker and Father Ward meet for a Saturday morning breakfast at The Skylark Dinner to once again commiserate over the weird and terrifying secrets surrounding their town. Sheriff Baker shares with Father Ward the story of a journal discovered in the ruins of what was once an elaborate koi pond and flower garden, which regales a tale of regret, buried pain, and unfulfilled debt. Father Ward reveals the story of a tortured man from the nearby town of Tahawus, who visited his confessional seeking solace from a cosmic horror he can never outrun.

"Sophan" - Jake Burns has always been a bit...off. Rude, awkward, sometimes brutish, he's tolerated by Nate Slocum and his friends because he hits a mean line drive, and because they all know but don't discuss the abuse he faces at the hands of his troubled father, a Vietnam veteran consumed by his demons. But Jake is suffering something far worse than domestic abuse, and when Nate discovers what, he faces an impossible choice: help Jake and put himself in the path of evil, or abandon him, only to damn himself in the process.

"The Man in Yellow" - Stuart Michael Evans has suffered from cerebral palsy all his life, but he's made due. Sure, his preacher dad is always yammering about "the healing grace of God" and "God's will," saying all he needs is faith and someday he'll be healed, but Stuart mostly ignores him. Life isn't perfect, but it isn't awful either, so Stuart figures he doesn't need God to heal him, or do anything, for that matter. Everything changes, however, when a renowned faith healer - Reverend Alistair McIlvian - pays a visit to Tahawus' annual Summer Vacation Bible School. Revival sweeps the town as Reverend McIlvian's healing touch makes believers out of everyone. But where do these powers come from? God, or something...else?

Grab it now: http://getbook.at/AmazonSouls


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

New non-fiction release:

Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best.

This is Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being an author.

In this third volume you'll find in-depth essays from authors such as Jonathan Janz, Kealan Patrick Burke, Nerine Dorman, Hal Bodner, Ben Eads, and James Everington. Edited by Joe Mynhardt.

"Creating Effective Characters" by Hal Bodner 
"Fictional Emotions; Emotional Fictions" by James Everington 
"Home Sweet Home" by Ben Eads
"You" by Kealan Patrick Burke
"How about them free books, eh? (the art of becoming a book reviewer)" by Nerine Dorman
"Treating Fiction like a Relationship" by Jonathan Janz

Are you ready to unleash the author in you? http://getbook.at/Writers3


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Crystal Lake Publishing collection: Tribulations by Richard Thomas. Out now in paperback for only $14.99!

In the third short story collection by Richard Thomas, Tribulations, the stories cover a wide range of dark fiction - from fantasy, science fiction and horror, to magical realism, neo-noir, and transgressive fiction. The common thread that weaves these tragic tales together is suffering and sorrow, and the ways we emerge from such heartbreak stronger, more appreciative of what we have left - a spark of hope enough to guide us though the valley of death. Fireflies and wolves, ghosts and golems, tentacled beasts and demonic spirits - these psychological thrillers will hypnotize you as they slide the blade between your ribs, up close and personal, whispering in your ear as you gasp and pull them closer. Tribulations includes 25 short stories - including two that were long-listed for Best Horror of the Year. There are also five original full-page illustrations by Luke Spooner.

Come read the best in horror: http://getbook.at/Tribulations

"Richard Thomas is on the cutting edge of neo-noir fiction and I dare anyone to say different. Tribulations is his best yet: elegantly twisted, superbly creepy, and dripping darkness. This is required reading for anyone into the shadow side of literature." - Brent R. Oliver, Dread Central

"This collection is the smell coming up through the floorboards. It's that basement door you avoid eye contact with - you know it's crazy, but something's there, watching, waiting. These stories have elements of fantasy and the supernatural, but they also dig into something innately human and they will get under your skin. The whole spectrum of dark literary genius lies here. Disturb at your own risk." - Audra Figgins, Edgy Lit

"Richard Thomas does this thing where he introduces us to his friends, folks just like you or me, good, hard-working, honest folks. People we can relate to on many levels. And then, for whatever reason, he drops them right into the middle of hell. Maybe he just enjoys making them suffer. Maybe he knows that we enjoy watching. Whatever the case, with Tribulations he has let us get a little closer, made the glass between us and the suffering a little thinner, and reminded us that we just might be next in line." - Sean Leonard, Horrornews.net

"Richard Thomas delivers another collection worthy of any reader's bookshelf, especially fans of his brand of neo-noir fiction. Each story balances characters on a knife's edge, and then nudges them into the void. Tribulations contains tales of people frayed to threads, people past their breaking point, and people with much to lose. Thomas never flinches from exposing the darkest natures of humanity, and expertly brings you along for the ride." - Jeff Pfaller, Midwestern Gothic Co-Founding Editor

"TRIBULATIONS is a dark fiction collection for all readers. No matter your preference: this book ducks, dives, and bounces between genres like an Olympic skier taking on a hillside of slalom. Rarely is reading a collection straight-through as eclectic (or purely enjoyable) an experience. If you're not already a fan of Thomas: prepare to be." - Adam Cesare, author of TRIBESMEN and ZERO LIVES REMAINING

"Tribulations, his third collection, contains 25 succinct and affecting tales that once again prove Thomas to be as fine a writer as he is an editor. As with most collections, common threads run through the stories, sometimes deep between the lines and other times screaming their way to the surface. The title is a perfectly fitting one." - Josh Black, Hellnotes

"Tribulations shows that Richard Thomas not only knows his craft, but excels in it. Readers owe Richard Thomas a letter to thank him for sharing his brilliant work, and Richard Thomas owes readers a letter to apologize for giving them more reasons to never turn off the light." - Jay Slayton-Joslin, author of Kicking Prose, and Book and Reviews editor for Cultured Vultures.

"Tormented visions only a writer like Richard Thomas can have. Both vivid and haunted by a malevolent energy. A splendid collection if you don't like sleeping at night" - Benoit Lelevre, www.deadendfollies.com​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's launch day! Grab a 99c Kindle copy of William Gorman's BLACKWATER VAL right now before the price goes up to $4.99. This Supernatural Suspense Thriller / Horror novel is available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited, as well.

"Behold the Blackwater Val, a riverside hamlet of healing and of retribution, a setting filled with dark secrets, mysticism, ghosts, and malevolent terrors. Behold Blackwater Val, William Gorman's debut novel that captures all this valley's chills and wonders in a wide-sweeping arc, which is as vast as the depth of ill-ease it plumbs." - Eric J. Guignard, winner of the Bram Stoker Award and finalist for the International Thriller Writers Award

"Blackwater Val is a contemporary horror novel that pays homage to the best work by the masters of the genre. The novel is rich in characterization, plot development, and the action is explosive. With one of the best endings in a horror novel that I've read in ages, Blackwater Val has leapt to the top spot in my favorite reads in 2016." - Tony Tremblay, Horror World

So come on down to the Val. They're waiting for you: http://getbook.at/BlackVal


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Best of luck with this new one, Joe. I love the cover.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, William.

Crystal Lake Publishing is now on Patreon!

In an effort to strengthen and grow an already rising star in Indie Publishing, we're now offering you the chance to become part of the experience. Our goals include paying pro rates, being permanently open to novel subs, including artwork in every release, and paying our authors a bonus on royalties earned.

Be sure to check out Jasper Bark's amazing intro video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdyxFon8gR4 (what a guy!)

Rewards for the first 100 patrons:
Patron 1 to 30: eBook copies of Tales from The Lake Vol.1, Tales from the Lake Vol.2, and Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.
Patron 31 to 60: eBook copies of Tales from the Lake Vol.1 and 2
Patron 61 to 100: eBook copies of Horror 201: The Silver Scream

We'll also draw a few extra winners from the first 100 patrons:
First prize: A paperback copy of Horror 201 signed by Tom Holland, Mick Garris, Taylor Grant, Kevin Wetmore, Eric Miller, Billy Hanson, Stephen Johnston, and James Cullen Bressack.
Second prize: Any Crystal Lake paperback of your choice.
Third prize: Any two Crystal Lake eBooks of your choice.

And everyone will have the chance to read sample chapters from three of our upcoming titles. Two from Jasper Bark and one from Mark Sheldon.

Be part of the Crystal Lake experience via Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/CLP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Great news. 

Crystal Lake Publishing won two Bram Stoker awards last night. Congrats to Mercedes M. Yardley - Superior Achievement in Long Fiction with LITTLE DEAD RED.
And Alessandro Manzetti - Superior Achievement in Poetry with EDEN UNDERGROUND.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

A brand new Crystal Lake novel launches today at a 99c special price!

THE FINAL CUT by Jasper Bark (author of the unforgettable STUCK ON YOU): http://getbook.at/FinalCut - available in paperback, Kindle, and Kindle Unlimited.

Some stories capture the imagination, others will be the death of you.

The Final Cut is a genre busting mash up of crime, horror and urban fantasy. An imaginative and thought provoking tale that explores our need to watch and make horror fiction, examining not just the medium, but the purpose of storytelling itself. Taking in everything from ancient myth, to modern atrocity, this novel will entrance, mystify and appall you in equal measures, haunting you long after you've reached the very last line.
In an East London lock up, two film makers, Jimmy and Sam, are duct taped to chairs and forced to watch a snuff film by Ashkan, a loan shark to whom they owe a lot of money. If they don't pay up, they'll be starring in the next one. Before the film reaches its end, Ashkan and all his men are slaughtered by unknown assailants. Only Jimmy and Sam survive the massacre, leaving them with the sole copy of the snuff film.

The film makers decide to build their next movie around the brutal film. While auditioning actors, they stumble upon Melissa, an enigmatic actress who seems perfect for the leading role, not least because she's the spitting image of the snuff film's main victim. Neither the film, nor Melissa, are entirely what they seem however. Jimmy and Sam find themselves pulled into a paranormal mystery that leads them through the shadowy streets of the city beneath the city and sees them re-enacting an ancient Mesopotamian myth cycle. As they play out the roles of long forgotten gods and goddesses, they're drawn into the subtle web of a deadly heresy that stretches from the beginnings of civilization to the end of the world as we know it.

"A dark, twisted journey into the indie horror film underworld... and the true underworld that dwells beneath. Every story needs an ending!" - Jack Thomas Smith, Writer & Director of DISORDER and INFLICTION

"Be warned, after reading The Final Cut you'll believe stories can kill." - Aaron Sterns, co-writer Wolf Creek 2, Wolf Creek: Origin

http://getbook.at/FinalCut


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's another 99c launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing! Limited to the first 100 copies sold.

Jasper Bark presents RUN TO GROUND - available in Kindle (99c) and Kindle Unlimited (free). Paperback out later this weekend ($10.99).

Jim Mcleod is on the run.

He's running from his responsibilities as a father, hiding out from his pregnant girlfriend and working as a groundskeeper in a rural graveyard. He's running from a lifetime of guilt and bad decisions, but principally he's running from the murderous entities that have possessed the very ground at his feet.

Jim has no idea what these entities are, but they've done unspeakable things to everyone in the graveyard and now they're hunting him down. There is nowhere Jim can hide, nowhere he can walk and nowhere he can run that isn't under the lethal power of the things in the ground. If he stands any chance of survival he must uncover the link between his murderous tormentors, three mysterious graves and an ancient heresy that stretches back to the beginning of time.

Run To Ground is a tale of extreme folk horror. It opens the reader's eyes to a terrifying new breed of gods and monsters, but be warned, within these pages you'll find blasphemy, brutality and unbelievable depravity the likes of which you've never read before. Think that's too grandiose a claim? Why not put us to the test. Go on, click the 'Buy now' button, we double dare you...

"I felt the fingertips of Poe & Lovecraft teasing me as Jasper introduced the otherworldly horrors that lay beneath the graves of an ancient land...prepare to have your mind blown..." - Cory Cline, Splatterzine

"Son of a b*tch! Wish I wrote this!" - Matt Shaw, author of SICK B*STARDS

"... so compelling that you cannot look away ... one of those stories that just gets darker, madder, and more grotesque as it goes, but the final payoff is worth it." - Bob R. Milne, Beauty in Ruins

"Run To Ground is a twisted Tales of the Unexpected that delights the reader with its playful use of perverse horror." - Jim Mcleod, Ginger Nuts of Horror

Come and get it: http://getbook.at/Run


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's Crystal Lake Publishing's biggest launch ever!

GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES - an anthology of dark fiction that explores the beauty at the very heart of darkness. Featuring horror's most celebrated voices, as well as a number of exciting new talents: Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell, Paul Tremblay, John F.D. Taff, Lisa Mannetti, Damien Angelica Walters, Josh Malerman, Christopher Coake, Mercedes M. Yardley, Brian Kirk, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Amanda Gowin, Richard Thomas, Maria Alexander and Kevin Lucia.

What is beautiful horror? Awe meets ache. Terror becomes transcendence. Regret gives way to rebirth: http://getbook.at/Gutted

Edited by Doug Murano and D. Alexander Ward. With a foreword from Cemetery Dance magazine founder Richard Chizmar. Interior artwork by Luke Spooner. Cover artwork by Caitlin Hackett.

"Truly one of the best anthologies I have ever read." - Paula Limbaugh, Horror Novel Reviews

"As the title says, Gutted really is a collection of Beautiful Horror Stories that isn't afraid to look for light in the strangest of places, even as it embraces the appeal of the darkness." - Bob R Milne, Beauty in Ruins

"It's a book for readers who love language as much as story, who understand that horror can be beautiful, ecstatic and revelatory as well as down-right scary." - James Everington

Amazon: http://getbook.at/Gutted
Website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/gutted---beautiful-horror-stories.php
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30522020-gutted
Pinterest: https://za.pinterest.com/crystallakepub/gutted-beautiful-horror-stories/
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/guttedbook/timeline


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing.

You can get our latest release for only 99c/99p on Kindle - limited to the first 100 sales. Available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited, as well: http://getbook.at/SarahK

Meet Sarah Killian, a foul-mouthed, mean-spirited, serial killer (for hire!). This thirty year-old single woman might kill for a living, but don't call her an 'assassin.' You'll never hear the end of it.

In this Crime Fiction / Thriller novel with a twisted sense of humor, Sarah works for T.H.E.M. (Trusted Hierarchy of Everyday Murderers), and you'll be surprised to learn who her biggest clients are. Conspiracy theories, anyone?

But a wrench is thrown into the clockwork of Sarah's comfortable lifestyle when, on her latest assignment, she is forced to take on an apprentice, Bethany - a bubbly, perky, blonde with a severe case of verbal-vomit. In short, Bethany is everything Sarah is not.

Will Sarah be able to adjust and work with her new apprentice, or will she break her contract with T.H.E.M. and murder the buxom bimbo?

So if you're looking for a strong female lead that doesn't care what you think, in a book similar to the best of Dean Koontz and J.A. Konrath (with a bunch of Jack the Ripper), then look no further than Sarah Killian - Serial Killer (For Hire)

Come meet Sarah. Just remember, she hates everyone: http://getbook.at/SarahK
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SarahKillianSKForHire/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Huge eBook sale!

Surprise! Crystal Lake Publishing's biggest sale has just kicked off, with 14 titles on Kindle Countdown for the next few days. Only 99c each, so grab them before the prices goes up.

The following eBooks are on sale:
Blackwater Val by William Gorman - http://getbook.at/BlackVal
Wind Chill by Patrick Rutigliano - http://getbook.at/AmazonChill
Horror 201: The Silver Scream Vol.1 - http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1
Eidolon Avenue: The First Feast by Jonathan Winn - http://getbook.at/AmazonEidolon
Samurai and Other Stories by William Meikle - http://getbook.at/Amazon-Samurai
Stuck on You by Jasper Bark - http://getbook.at/AmazonStuckOnYou
Writers on Writing Vol.3 - http://getbook.at/Writers3
Tales from The Lake Vol.1 - http://getbook.at/AmazonLakeVOne
Stuck on You and Other Prime Cuts by Jasper Bark - http://getbook.at/JasperPrimeCuts
The Outsiders - http://getbook.at/AmazonTheOutsiders
Where You Live by Gary McMahon - http://getBook.at/WhereYouLive
Tricks, Mischief and Mayhem by Daniel I. Russell - http://getbook.at/Tricks
Things Slip Through by Kevin Lucia - http://getbook.at/ThingsSlipThrough
Sleeper(s) by Paul Kane - http://getbook.at/Sleepers

If you prefer ePub instead of Mobi, send me a message and we'll do it via email. 
And if you haven't subscribed to Crystal Lake's newsletter yet, you can get eBooks copies of Writers on Writing Vol.1 and For the Night is Dark for free, just by joining up: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP
Crystal Lake Publishing is also on:
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/crystal_lake_publishing/
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/CLP
Twitter: https://twitter.com/crystallakepub
Or check out our books: http://www.crystallakepub.com/books.php


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, folks.

If you're a fan of Crystal Lake Publishing and our authors, please take a moment to write a review of one of our titles, or even recommend it to your friends on Goodreads and in person.  

People underestimate the value of a review, even a three star review, and we all know word-of-mouth will always be the best.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing.

The legend continues with volume 3:

This non-themed horror anthology is filled with suspenseful stories, terrifying thrillers, tragic tales, mystifying mysteries, and memorable adventures that will leave you wanting more. Let these modern urban legends prickle your imagination, share it around a campfire, and revel in the magic of Crystal Lake's exceptional authors:
The Owl Builder by D. Morgan Ballmer 
Tragedy Park by Chris Pearce 
Enclosures by Sumiko Saulson Woe
Violent Water by Lily Childs 
The Cruel by Harper Hull 
Red Scream with Little Smile by Paul Edmonds 
Maybelle by Meredith Cleversey writing as Mere Joyce 
Rodent in the Red Room by Matt Hayward 
The Deeper I Go The Deeper I Fear by Natalie Carroll 
The Pigmalion Pigs by Mark Allan Gunnells 
Chemical Oasis by Tommy B. Smith 
Hush by Sergio Pereira
The Reaper's Fire by Kenneth W. Cain 
Effigy by Kate Jonez 
Scents of Fear by Steve Jenner 
The Bet by Amy Grech 
A Hand from the Depths by Dave-Brendon de Burgh 
The Monster of Biscayne Bay by Roxanne Dent 
The Song at the Edge of the Unfinished Road by Patrick Bates

Foreword by the editor, Monique Snyman.

"Read the book. Find your story that leaves your mouth dry and you unable to swallow. There's one here for everyone. Highly recommended." - Tere Fredericks

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Amazon: http://getbook.at/Lake3
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/31437640-tales-from-the-lake-vol-3


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

The brand new Crystal Lake Publishing website has launched (it's been there for a while, but we needed some time to pimp it): http://www.crystallakepub.com/

Please check it out and share it around. There's even a nice introductory blog post for you: http://www.crystallakepub.com/blog-2/

And for the authors out there, here are the submission guidelines for TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.4: http://www.crystallakepub.com/submissions/

Oh, and if you take a peek at our Staff page (http://www.crystallakepub.com/our-staff/), you'll spot something new we're working on. A certain Lady Lecter will run that department, and it'll be starting soon.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

HUGE 99c Kindle Countdown on Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories!

Awe meets ache in GUTTED!

Foreword by Richard Chizmar
Stephanie M. Wytovich, "The Morning After Was Filled with Bone"
Brian Kirk, "Picking Splinters from a Sex Slave"
Lisa Mannetti, "Arbeit Macht Frei"
Neil Gaiman, "The Problem of Susan"
Christopher Coake, "Dominion"
Mercedes M. Yardley, "Water Thy Bones"
Paul Tremblay, "A Haunted House is a Wheel Upon Which Some Are Broken"
Damien Angelica Walters, "On the Other Side of the Door, Everything Changes"
Richard Thomas, "Repent"
Clive Barker, "Coming to Grief"
John F.D. Taff, "Cards for His Spokes, Coins for His Fare"
Amanda Gowin, "Cellar's Dog"
Kevin Lucia, "When We All Meet at the Ofrenda"
Maria Alexander, "Hey, Little Sister"
Josh Malerman, "The One You Live With"
Ramsey Campbell, "The Place of Revelation"

You really need to read this, because this is Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories:
Amazon.com: Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories
Amazon.co.uk: Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories (starting soon)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Cover reveal (artwork by Ben Baldwin)!








Coming your way from Crystal Lake Publishing this Christmas season.
Be sure to stay in touch for updates:
Blog: http://www.crystallakepub.com/blog-2/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/crystallakepub


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

New non-fiction release from Crystal Lake Publishing:

WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.4 - Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best.

This is Writers On Writing ' An Author's Guide, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being an author.

Blunt Force Trauma: How to Write Killer Poetry by Stephanie M. Wytovich
Happy Little Trees by Michael Knost
In Lieu of Patience Bring Diversity by Kenneth W. Cain
Networking is Scary, but Essential by Doug Murano
Are You In The Mood? by Sheldon Higdon
What if Every Novel is a Horror Novel? by Steve Diamond
Description: You Can't Win so Why Play by Patrick Freivald
Long Night's Journey Into...This? A First-Time Novelist's Odyssey by William Gorman
I Am Setting by J.S. Breukelaar
Finding Your Voice by Lynda E. Rucker

Are you ready to unleash the author in you?

Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2eO5duj
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2eieveA
Goodreads: http://bit.ly/2eXuIaC

In case you missed the others:
http://www.crystallakepub.com/series/writers-on-writing/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

We have two open submissions periods (one open now and one starting soon), each paying 3c USD a word:

http://www.crystallakepub.com/submissions/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Crystal Lake Publishing Gift Bag Giveaway:

One lucky winner will walk away with...
* A Crystal Lake paperback of their choice (signed if it's a single author collection, novel, or novella)
* Seven Crystal Lake eBooks (Mobi or ePub) of their choice
* A set of GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES anthology Tarot cards

http://www.crystallakepub.com/giveaways/crystal-lake-publishing-gift-bag-giveaway


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing!

The WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.1 - 4 OMNIBUS is now available at a special 99c launch price to the first 200 customers. If you hurry, you can also get one of our Bram Stoker award nominated non-fiction books for free.

Plus there's an exclusive WRITERS ON WRITING content page link at early in the book, which includes:
-Links to videos
-Essays by authors
-Interviews with authors
-Free eBooks by some of the authors
-Some hilarious videos by WoW contributors










Ready to unleash the author in you?
The Infrastructure of the Gods by Brian Hodge
The Writer's Purgatory by Monique Snyman
Why Rejection is Still Important by Kevin Lucia
Real Writers Steal Time by Mercedes M. Yardley
What Right Do I Have to Write by Jasper Bark
Go Pace Yourself by Jack Ketchum
A Little Infusion of Magic by Dave-Brendon de Burgh
Confronting Your Fears in Fiction by Todd Keisling
Once More with Feeling by Tim Waggoner
Embracing Your Inner [crap]ness by James Everington
The Forgotten Art of Short Story by Mark Allan Gunnells
Adventures in Teaching Creative Writing by Lucy A. Snyder
Submit (to psychology) for Acceptance by Daniel I. Russell
Character Building by Theresa Derwin
Heroes and Villains by Paul Kane
Do Your Worst by Jonathan Winn
Creating Effective Characters by Hal Bodner
Fictional Emotions; Emotional Fictions by James Everington
Home Sweet Home by Ben Eads
You by Kealan Patrick Burke
The art of becoming a book reviewer by Nerine Dorman
Treating Fiction like a Relationship by Jonathan Janz
How to Write Killer Poetry by Stephanie M. Wytovich
Happy Little Trees by Michael Knost
In Lieu of Patience Bring Diversity by Kenneth W. Cain
Networking is Scary, but Essential by Doug Murano
Are You In The Mood? by Sheldon Higdon
What if Every Novel is a Horror Novel? by Steve Diamond
Description by Patrick Freivald
A First-Time Novelist's Odyssey by William Gorman
I Am Setting by J.S. Breukelaar
Finding Your Voice by Lynda E. Rucker

Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best:
http://getbook.at/WoW
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33115082-writers-on-writing-vol-1---4-omnibus
Enter our paperback giveaway: http://www.crystallakepub.com/?post_type=ks_giveaway&p=1489&preview=true


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.1 is now permanently FREE!
http://getbook.at/WritersOnWriting










That's On Writing advice by Jack Ketchum, Brian Hodge, Mercedes Murdock Yardley, Tim Waggoner, Jasper Bark, Kevin Lucia, Monique-Cherie Snyman, Todd Keisling, and Dave de Burgh. Edited by Joe Mynhardt.
There's also a link inside the book to exclusive content for the entire Writers on Writing series, which includes even more advice and cool stuff.

Or grab Vol.2, 3, 4 or the entire omnibus right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/series/writers-on-writing/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

In-depth interview with author Aaron Dries: http://www.crystallakepub.com/2016/12/24/the-deep-end-with-aaron-dries/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Crystal Lake Publishing has two open-sub anthologies looking for Dark Fiction / Horror authors.

Check out our brand new Crystal Lake Publishing submissions page: http://www.crystallakepub.com/crystal-lake-submissions/
I made it myself this morning.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

TAKE OFF YOUR MASK!

The Yellow Kings go on tour this February 3rd - pre-order now for only 99c (price goes up tomorrow night): http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing










Thirty years ago, a progressive rock band called The Yellow Kings began recording what would become their first and final album. Titled "The Final Reconciliation," the album was expected to usher in a new renaissance of heavy metal, but it was shelved following a tragic concert that left all but one dead.
The sole survivor of that horrific incident was the band's lead guitarist, Aidan Cross, who's kept silent about the circumstances leading up to that ill-fated performance--until now.
For the first time since the tragedy, Aidan has granted an exclusive interview to finally put rumors to rest and address a question that has haunted the music industry for decades: What happened to The Yellow Kings?
The answer will terrify you.
Inspired by The King in Yellow mythos first established by Robert W. Chambers, and reminiscent of cosmic horror by H. P. Lovecraft, Laird Barron, and John Langan, comes The Final Reconciliation--a chilling tale of regret, the occult, and heavy metal by Todd Keisling.

Proudly brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths

Find out more (and sign up for exclusive content directly from the author): http://www.crystallakepub.com/the-final-reconciliation/

Or you can just go straight to Amazon: http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing

It's even on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33958141-the-final-reconciliation


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing: the solo and collaborative works of Robert Frazier and Bruce Boston's exploration of the Mutant Rain Forest.










"...remarkable feat of literary imagination." - James P. Kelly, winner of the Hugo, Nebula & Locus awards.

"An incredible book...Highly imaginative and unforgettable imagery --chilling, to think of how the effects of pollution in the aftermath of civilization's sprawl - Ma Nature exacts a frightening, inexorable revenge (or response - depending on how you want to look at it!)" - Marge Simon










"This is a sci-fi horror collection of a mutant rainforest that quickly transforms all life. A very strange collection, it is beautiful how nature takes over humanity and transforms it. You learn of many explorers who find much more than they hope to. Artists and photographers gather proof and stunning displays of flowers and animals. Missionaries find a new and feral religion. If you enjoy strange sci fi, this is for you." - Goodreads

Welcome to the Mutant Rain Forest!
Amazon: http://getbook.at/RainForest
Website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/vision-of-the-mutant-rain-forest/
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34178645-visions-of-the-mutant-rain-forest


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Young Adult Horror/Mystery Adventure from Dave Jeffery and Crystal Lake Publishing - 99c launch price to the first 100 buyers. Grab one now: http://getbook.at/Crypt










Beatrice Beecham's Cryptic Crypt - A Supernatural Adventure/Mystery Novel

The fate of the world rests in the hands of four dysfunctional teenagers and a bunch of oddball adults. What could possibly go wrong?

This supernatural / adventure / mystery novel is perfect for fans of The Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew, The Three Investigators, Goonies, Monster Club, Lost Boys, and Miss Peregrine. It might be a YA book perfect for ages 13 and older, but it's a fun read no matter what age you are.

Dorsal Finn is a sleepy coastal town facing the gleaming Atlantic Ocean. It is a town with quaint customs and inhabited by people who are as welcoming as they are weird. It is also a place where long lost tombs hide long held secrets.

Because beneath Dorsal Finn lies The Dark Heart, an ancient and malevolent entity determined to be free of its eternal prison. It has lured allies to the town, people with corrupt agendas determined to resurrect the greatest evil history has ever known, and in doing so release The Dark Heart upon an unsuspecting world.

What could possibly go wrong?

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths

Get it today from Amazon: http://getbook.at/Crypt
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34426434-beatrice-beecham-s-cryptic-crypt
Dedicated webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/crypticcrypt/ (where you can sign up for exclusive content, including free Beatrice Beecham short stories and even a free eBook copy of Crystal Lake Publishing's SARAH KILLIAN: SERIAL KILLER (FOR HIRE!) by Mark Sheldon)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

The pre-order link is now live (http://getbook.at/Aletheia)! Out this Friday in paperback and Kindle: ALETHEIA: A SUPERNATURAL THRILLER novel by J.S. Breukelaar










A suspense thriller of home-coming, loss and Gila Monsters.

"Family and small town desires and secrets simmer in J. S. Breukelaar's melancholy and affecting mix of literary, noir, and horror by the lake. ALETHEIA is a compelling 21st century ghost story. Don't lose your Gila monster!" - Paul Tremblay, author of A Head Full of Ghosts and Disappearance at Devil's Rock.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Pre-order now: http://getbook.at/Aletheia
Download a sample from the webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/aletheia/
Add Aletheia on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33960079-aletheia


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today, a brand new Dark Fiction collection from Kenneth W. Cain and Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/CainsEmbers










"With prose that is sometimes poignant, sometimes unsettling, but always incredibly dark, Kenneth W. Cain takes readers on a macabre journey with the smouldering burn of 'Embers.' A master of weaving tales around seemingly simple premises and ordinary situations with every day folk, Cain never fails to turn a story on its head and deliver a long-lasting sting. You'll need some genuine embers to warm you after this, for some of these tales will chill you to the core." - Jim Goforth, author of PLEBS and THE SLEEP

SPECIAL OFFER: The first 100 buyers get it for only 99c! The first 50 buyers will find an exclusive content link inside the eBook directing them to exclusive content from the author as well as a free eBook copy of TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.3, which includes another Kenneth W. Cain short story:

Grab it now from Amazon: http://getbook.at/CainsEmbers
And add it to Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34737721-embers


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow. Pre-order now at the discount launch price of only 99c (actual price will be $3.99): http://getbook.at/ThirdTwin

Some things should never be bred...










Barry Ocason, extreme sportsman and outdoor travel writer, seeks answers to why an individual known only as the elephant man is terrorizing his family. Barry and his daughter Kristen, who survived a twin sister taken from the family at a young age, travel from Juneau, Alaska to the sinister Spider Festival in Rio Tabo, Brazil, where the puzzle begins to come together.

Amid tribulation, death, madness, and institutionalization, a document emerges describing a scientist's bloody bid to breed a theoretical "third twin," which is believed to have the potential, through its connection with its siblings, to bridge the gulf between life and afterlife. The godlike creature that soon emerges turns out to be Barry's own offspring, and she has dark plans for the world of her conception that neither her father nor any other mortal can stop.

Pre-order now for only 99c: http://getbook.at/ThirdTwin


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

If you're a Crystal Lake Patreon patron, check out the interior artwork I just posted for Todd Keisling's UGLY LITTLE THINGS, out September 15th (artwork by the amazing Luke Spooner): https://www.patreon.com/posts/11132023

Tired of missing out? Then join Crystal Lake behind the scenes today: https://www.patreon.com/CLP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Horror anthology from Crystal Lake Publishing - out today at a special $2.99 launch price (first 100 Kindle sales only). Also available in paperback.










From the darkest depths of Grimm and Anderson come the immortal mash-ups with the creations of Lovecraft

Come and get it:
Amazon: http://amzn.to/2s8wknN
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2rzDWmc
Everywhere else: http://getbook.at/TwiceUpon
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35238942-twice-upon-an-apocalypse---lovecraftian-fairy-tales (paperback)
Webpage (download a sample): http://www.crystallakepub.com/apocalypse/
Shirt: http://crystallakepub.storenvy.com/products/19917797-clp-twice-upon-an-apocalypse-t-shirt

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing! A brand new poetry collection by the Bram Stoker Award-winning poet, Alessandro Manzetti.

"No Mercy is a journey through time and history on a real/surreal road, rocking and rolling with no pity. Manzetti's poems inspire a transcendent reality, a dream reality that slips in and out of nightmares; earthscape ruled by sensory overload, soul underload and imagination that melts into hunger for love, life and music. I loved this unearthly and yet strangely familiar meal laid before my eyes." - Linda D. Addison, award-winning author of "How to Recognize a Demon Has Become Your Friend"










Out today in paperback and Kindle:
Universal link: http://getbook.at/NoMercy
US: http://amzn.to/2r8rxpl
UK: http://amzn.to/2rbUUCm
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35392699-no-mercy
Webpage (download a sample): http://www.crystallakepub.com/nomercy/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

I have three amazing YouTube videos to share with you, all book trailers for Crystal Lake titles:

Behold! Oddities, Curiosities and Undefinable Wonders: http://bit.ly/2rzn4MT

Where Nightmares Come From - The Art of Storytelling in the Horror Genre: http://bit.ly/2rotZ7a

No Mercy by Alessandro Manzetti: http://bit.ly/2rQY1Dt


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order now for only 99c (limited to the first 100 sales): http://getbook.at/OlsonsEchoes










Journey through the Heart of Terror

From the pen of horror writer Paul F. Olson comes Whispered Echoes, a stunning dark fiction collection that will carry you down lonely twilight byways into a world of darkness and dread. It's a world of forgotten roadways, sleepy small towns, deep forests, windswept waters - a place where the uneasy spirits of your imagination roam free and anything at all can happen.

WHISPERED ECHOES will be available in paperback and Kindle, as well as Kindle Unlimited. Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Goodreads: http://bit.ly/2sZuJnf


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Authors...

Crystal Lake Publishing has added a $10 a month tier to their Patreon page which focuses on helping authors.

We will post one video lesson per month presented by one of our authors or editors, focusing on current issues authors are struggling with. Questionnaires will go out regularly to help us better understand what you're going through. Supporters will also receive all our non-fiction books as they are published, for as long as they support this tier. $10 patrons will also receive all rewards from the lower tiers.

The first video goes out in the first week of July, with editor Doug Murano (GUTTED, BEHOLD, SHADOWS OVER MAIN STREET) talking about what anthology editors look for, pitfalls while submitting, and the overall anthology editing process (among other things). Sign up now so you don't miss out: https://www.patreon.com/CLP

This is also a great way to help us better support our own authors and editors.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

ON SALE TODAY!

To celebrate the release of BEHOLD on the 28th, you can now get GUTTED for only 99c over the next few days. Trust me, these are two of the best anthologies around.
Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2cprP49
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2cgcEKq










Awe meets ache in GUTTED!

Foreword by Richard Chizmar
Stephanie M. Wytovich, "The Morning After Was Filled with Bone"
Brian Kirk, "Picking Splinters from a Sex Slave"
Lisa Mannetti, "Arbeit Macht Frei"
Neil Gaiman, "The Problem of Susan"
Christopher Coake, "Dominion"
Mercedes M. Yardley, "Water Thy Bones"
Paul Tremblay, "A Haunted House is a Wheel Upon Which Some Are Broken"
Damien Angelica Walters, "On the Other Side of the Door, Everything Changes"
Richard Thomas, "Repent"
Clive Barker, "Coming to Grief"
John F.D. Taff, "Cards for His Spokes, Coins for His Fare"
Amanda Gowin, "Cellar's Dog"
Kevin Lucia, "When We All Meet at the Ofrenda"
Maria Alexander, "Hey, Little Sister"
Josh Malerman, "The One You Live With"
Ramsey Campbell, "The Place of Revelation"

"Enough big-hitters to propel this collection to the top of any horror enthusiast's to-read list." - This Is Horror

"There is beauty all around us, and there is horror all around us. Sometimes it's impossible to tell the difference." - Richard Chizmar

"This is the kind of collection that gets its teeth into you and won't let go." - LitReactor

"The horror ranges from supernatural and fantasy to the all-too-real broken dreams of a teenage girl. From witches to concentration camps, haunted houses to lost loves." - JG Faherty, Multi-award nominated author of The Cure, The Burning Time, and Ghosts of Coronado Bay.

"Truly one of the best anthologies I have ever read." - Paula Limbaugh, Horror Novel Reviews

You really need to read this, because this is Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories.
Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2cprP49
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2cgcEKq


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Artist Luke Spooner interprets Neil Gaiman's "Chivalry," in which an elderly woman purchases the Holy Grail:










The story and illustration will appear in Behold: Oddities Curiosities and Undefinable Wonders, available now for pre-order (it'll launch July 2. Order your Kindle copy today: Getbook.at/Behold


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

The biggest and most anticipated anthology release of the year is OUT TOMORROW!

I'm talking Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, John Langan, Ramsey Campbell, Lisa Morton, Brian Kirk, Hal Bodner, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Erinn L. Kemper, John F.D. Taff, Patrick Freivald, Lucy Snyder, Brian Hodge, Kristi DeMeester, Christopher Coake, Sarah Read, and Richard Thomas. With a foreword by Josh Malerman.










Crystal Lake Publishing and Doug Murano, the Bram Stoker Award-nominated editor of GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES, are proud to present BEHOLD! ODDITIES, CURIOSITIES AND UNDEFINABLE WONDERS.

Slide into the spaces between the ordinary. Embrace the odd. Indulge your curiosity. Surrender to wonder. Witness as the finest talents of our time bring you tales of the strangeness at the edges of existence.

Special $2.99 pre-order: http://getbook.at/Behold
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33400659-behold-oddities-curiosities-and-undefinable-wonders

Check out the official YouTube trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cuTdV9XbU


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Huge announcement!

We're really stepping up our game here at Crystal Lake Publishing. I'm happy to share the current WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM line-up, and update it with a brand new interview with John Connolly, author of the Charlie Parker books, as well as NOCTURNES, my favorite short story collection.

The rest of the line-up includes: Joe R. Lansdale, Bev Vincent, Richard Chizmar, Stephen King, Charlaine Harris, Jonathan Maberry, Lisa Morton, Ray Garton, Elizabeth Massie, Del Howison, Amber Benson, Tom Holland, Fred Dekker, Kevin Tenney, Tim Waggoner, Michael Bailey, Mercedes Yardley, Jason V. Brock, and many more...

There are a lot more names to announce, and we'll reveal one new name every week. Check the comments for a link to the Facebook page and more info on the book. The book is edited by myself and Eugene Johnson. It'll be out some time in October or November.

Like our Facebook page for more up-to-date announcements and info on the book: https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing:








THIS IS GOING TO HURT.

"Todd Keisling is a born storyteller, drawing the reader into artfully constructed narratives that scout the darker end of the literary spectrum with skill and bravado. A pleasure to read, his stories linger well after the last page has been turned. Excellent stuff." - John Langan, author of The Fisherman

The eleven stories in Ugly Little Things explore the depths of human suffering and ugliness, charting a course to the dark, horrific heart of the human condition. The terrors of everyday existence are laid bare in this eerie collection of short fiction from the twisted mind of Todd Keisling, author of the critically-acclaimed novels A Life Transparent and The Liminal Man.

"In Ugly Little Things, Todd Keisling ventures deep into the dark abyss of cosmic horror. What he finds there--or what's found him--will terrify you. This varied collection is tailor-made for fans of existential dread. Prepare to face the void. Try not to scream." - Brian Kirk, Bram Stoker Award-nominated author of We Are Monsters.

Travel between the highways of America in "The Otherland Express," where a tribe of the forsaken and forlorn meet to exchange identities. Witness the cold vacuum of space manifest in the flesh in "The Darkness Between Dead Stars." Step into the scrub of rural Arizona and join Karen Singleton's struggle to save her husband from a cult of religious fanatics in "When Karen Met Her Mountain." Visit the small town of Dalton in "The Harbinger" and join Felix Proust as he uncovers the vile secrets rooted at the heart of Dalton Dollworks. And in the critically-acclaimed novella "The Final Reconciliation," learn the horrifying truth behind the demise of the rock band The Yellow Kings.

"Keisling writes in the shadows, his words like that first long drag on a cigarette after work. I couldn't help coming back for more, and before I knew it, that one story, that one cigarette, turned into the whole pack." - Stephanie M. Wytovich, Bram Stoker award-nominated author of The Eighth.

With an introduction by Bram Stoker Award-winner Mercedes M. Yardley and illustrations by Luke Spooner, Ugly Little Things will be your atlas, guiding you along a lonely road of sorrow, loss, and regret. This is going to hurt-and you're going to like it.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/ULT
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35507584-ugly-little-things


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Jasper Bark novella from Crystal Lake Publishing out this Friday - http://getbook.at/QuietAmazon (pre-order now at the special $2.99 launch price)

In the quiet of the forest, the darkest fears are born.










The people of Dunballan, harbour a dark secret. A secret more terrible than the Beast that stalks the dense forests of Dunballan. A secret that holds David McCavendish, last in a long line of Lairds, in its unbreakable grip.

It's down to Sally, David's lover, to free David from the sinister clutches of the Beast. But, with the whole town against her, she must ally herself with an ancient woodland force and trace Dunballan's secret back to its bitter origins. Those origins lie within the McCavendish family history, and a blasphemous heresy that stretches back to the beginning of time. Some truths are too terrible to face, and the darkest of these lie waiting for Sally, in the Quiet Places.

Quiet Places is folk horror at its most cosmic and terrifying. Blending folklore with psychological terror, it contains stories within stories, each one leading to revelations more unsettling than the last. Revelations that will change the way you view your place in the cosmos, and haunt you, relentlessly, long after you have put down this book.

Quiet Places is a novella in the Heresy Series story cycle and has been substantially rewritten and revised for this edition.

Represented by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths

Book your experience: http://getbook.at/QuietAmazon
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36288968-quiet-places
FB event: https://www.facebook.com/events/349789588795542/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Take a moment to check out our fundraiser (for 201. We've got some great pledges targeted at readers and authors (including edits, cover design, interior layout, story critiques, and book promos). All the prizes are donated by some amazing authors and Crystal Lake supporters: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/crystal-lake-publishing-the-next-chapter


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Full cover reveal! Out next Friday!










You can pre-order it now at the discounted $2.99 launch price: http://getbook.at/Lake4


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe Mynhardt said:


> Full cover reveal! Out next Friday!
> 
> You can pre-order it now at the discounted $2.99 launch price: http://getbook.at/Lake4


Quite a line up again. You're on fire, Joe.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

williammeikle said:


> Quite a line up again. You're on fire, Joe.


  Thanks, Willie.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow! Next month's WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM release (through Crystal Lake Publishing) is featured in a full-page article in the brand new issue of Rue Morgue, issue #179: https://rue-morgue.com/product/rue-morgue-179-novdec-xmas-issue-2017/

It's even mentioned on the front cover.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing!

The legend continues with TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.4: http://getbook.at/Lake4








Twenty-four heart-rending tales with elements of terror, mystery, and a nightmarish darkness that knows no end.

Welcome to my lake. Welcome to where dreams and hope are illusions...and pain is God.

In the spirit of popular Dark Fiction and Horror anthologies such as Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories and Behold: Oddities, Curiosities and Undefinable Wonders, and the best of Stephen King's short fiction, comes Crystal Lake Publishing's Tales from The Lake anthologies.

This fourth volume of Speculative Fiction contains the following short stories:
Jennifer Loring - When the Dead Come Home
Joe R. Lansdale - The Folding Man
Kealan Patrick Burke - Go Warily After Dark
T. E. Grau - To the Hills
Damien Angelica Walters - Everything Hurts, Until it Doesn't
Sheldon Higdon - Drowning in Sorrow
Max Booth III - Whenever You Exhale, I Inhale
Bruce Golden - The Withering
JG Faherty - Grave Secrets
Hunter Liguore - End of the Hall
David Dunwoody - Snowmen
Timothy G. Arsenault - Pieces of Me
Maria Alexander - Neighborhood Watchers
Timothy Johnson - The Story of Jessie and Me
Michael Bailey - I will be the Reflection Until the End
E.E. King - The Honeymoon's Over
Darren Speegle - Song in a Sundress
Cynthia Ward - Weighing In
Michael Haynes - Reliving the Past
Leigh M. Lane - The Long Haul
Mark Cassell - Dust Devils
Del Howison - Liminality
Gene O'Neill - The Gardener
Jeff Cercone - Condo by the Lake

With an introduction by editor Ben Eads. Cover art by Ben Baldwin. Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths.

Experience great fiction today:
US: http://amzn.to/2ywNHDH
UK: http://amzn.to/2grvG3F
Everywhere else: http://getbook.at/Lake4

Remember to add it on Goodreads (and leave a review if you like it): https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36433386-tales-from-the-lake-vol-4


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

If you have a moment, help Crystal Lake Publishing reach their first stretch goal (interior artwork for all 2018 single-author collections/novels) before the campaign ends in 24 hours!

Support Indie Publishing and grab your share of some amazing rewards/prizes!

Crystal Lake Publishing has some of their most important and ambitious works coming out over the next 15 months, and they will put every possible resource behind these projects. For this reason, they're taking the highly positive step of running this campaign to better position themselves and their projects. Funds will go toward paying authors, artists, and marketing. This will ensure these titles making the widest possible splash upon publication while maintaining the highest standards of editing and production.

Come take a look at some of the amazing prizes we have for readers and authors: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/crystal-lake-publishing-the-next-chapter


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out next Friday!

WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM

THE ART OF STORYTELLING IN THE HORROR GENRE










Book one in Crystal Lake Publishing's The Dream Weaver series, Where Nightmares Come From focuses on the art of storytelling in the Horror genre, taking an idea from conception to reality--whether you prefer short stories, novels, films, or comics.

Featuring in-depth articles and interviews by Joe R. Lansdale (Hap & Leonard series), Clive Barker (Books of Blood), John Connolly (Charlie Parker series), Ramsey Campbell, Stephen King (IT), Christopher Golden (Ararat), Charlaine Harris (Midnight, Texas), Jonathan Maberry (Joe Ledger series), Kevin J. Anderson (Tales of Dune), Craig Engler (Z Nation), and many more.

The full non-fiction anthology lineup includes:
Introduction by William F. Nolan
IT'S THE STORY TELLER by Joe R. Lansdale
A-Z OF HORROR of Clive Barker
WHY HORROR? by Mark Alan Miller
PIXELATED SHADOWS by Michael Paul Gonzalez
LIKE CURSES by Ray Garton
HOW TO GET YOUR SCARE ON by S.G. Browne
STORYTELLING TECHNIQUES by Richard Thomas
HORROR IS A STATE OF MIND by Tim Waggoner
BRINGING AN IDEA TO LIFE by Mercedes M. Yardley
THE PROCESS OF A TALE by Ramsey Campbell
GREAT HORROR IS SOMETHING ALIEN by Michael Bailey
A HORRIFICALLY HAPPY MEDIUM by Taylor Grant
INTERVIEW WITH JOHN CONNOLLY by Marie O'Regan
THE STORY OF A STORY by Mort Castle
WRITING ROUNDTABLE INTERVIEW with Christopher Golden, Kevin J. Anderson, and Silvia Moreno-Garcia
HOW I SPENT MY CHILDHOOD LOOKING FOR MONSTERS AND FOUND POETRY INSTEAD by Stephanie M. Wytovich
BITS AND PIECES INTERVIEW WITH JONATHAN MABERRY by Eugene Johnson
THE REEL CREEPS by Lisa Morton
THE MONSTER SQUAD by Jess Landry
WHAT SCARES YOU by Marv Wolfman
PLAYING IN SOMEONE ELSE'S HAUNTED HOUSE by Elizabeth Massie
CREATING MAGIC FROM A BLANK PIECE OF PAPER: Del Howison interviews Tom Holland, Amber Benson, Fred Dekker, and Kevin Tenney
Z NATION: HOW SYFY'S HIT SHOW CAME TO LIFE by Craig Engler
LIFE IMITATING ART IMITATING LIFE: FILM AND ITS INFLUENCE ON REALITY by Jason V Brock
WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM by Paul Moore
STEPHEN KING AND RICHARD CHIZMAR DISCUSS COLLABORATING by Bev Vincent
CHARLAINE HARRIS DISCUSSES STORYTELLING by Eugene Johnson
WHAT NOW? by John Palisano

Come listen to the legends...

Cover design by Luke Spooner. Edited by Joe Mynhardt & Eugene Johnson.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing--Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Don't miss out...
Amazon: http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36544568-where-nightmares-come-from

Follow the Where Nightmares Come From Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/) for regular updates, sneak peeks, links, interviews, and more. Or subscribe to the Crystal Lake newsletter: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing!

WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM

THE ART OF STORYTELLING IN THE HORROR GENRE










Book one in Crystal Lake Publishing's The Dream Weaver series, Where Nightmares Come From focuses on the art of storytelling in the Horror genre, taking an idea from conception to reality--whether you prefer short stories, novels, films, or comics.

Featuring in-depth articles and interviews by Joe R. Lansdale (Hap & Leonard series), Clive Barker (Books of Blood), John Connolly (Charlie Parker series), Ramsey Campbell, Stephen King (IT), Christopher Golden (Ararat), Charlaine Harris (Midnight, Texas), Jonathan Maberry (Joe Ledger series), Kevin J. Anderson (Tales of Dune), Craig Engler (Z Nation), and many more.

The full non-fiction anthology lineup includes:
Introduction by William F. Nolan
IT'S THE STORY TELLER by Joe R. Lansdale
A-Z OF HORROR of Clive Barker
WHY HORROR? by Mark Alan Miller
PIXELATED SHADOWS by Michael Paul Gonzalez
LIKE CURSES by Ray Garton
HOW TO GET YOUR SCARE ON by S.G. Browne
STORYTELLING TECHNIQUES by Richard Thomas
HORROR IS A STATE OF MIND by Tim Waggoner
BRINGING AN IDEA TO LIFE by Mercedes M. Yardley
THE PROCESS OF A TALE by Ramsey Campbell
GREAT HORROR IS SOMETHING ALIEN by Michael Bailey
A HORRIFICALLY HAPPY MEDIUM by Taylor Grant
INTERVIEW WITH JOHN CONNOLLY by Marie O'Regan
THE STORY OF A STORY by Mort Castle
WRITING ROUNDTABLE INTERVIEW with Christopher Golden, Kevin J. Anderson, and Silvia Moreno-Garcia
HOW I SPENT MY CHILDHOOD LOOKING FOR MONSTERS AND FOUND POETRY INSTEAD by Stephanie M. Wytovich
BITS AND PIECES INTERVIEW WITH JONATHAN MABERRY by Eugene Johnson
THE REEL CREEPS by Lisa Morton
THE MONSTER SQUAD by Jess Landry
WHAT SCARES YOU by Marv Wolfman
PLAYING IN SOMEONE ELSE'S HAUNTED HOUSE by Elizabeth Massie
CREATING MAGIC FROM A BLANK PIECE OF PAPER: Del Howison interviews Tom Holland, Amber Benson, Fred Dekker, and Kevin Tenney
Z NATION: HOW SYFY'S HIT SHOW CAME TO LIFE by Craig Engler
LIFE IMITATING ART IMITATING LIFE: FILM AND ITS INFLUENCE ON REALITY by Jason V Brock
WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM by Paul Moore
STEPHEN KING AND RICHARD CHIZMAR DISCUSS COLLABORATING by Bev Vincent
CHARLAINE HARRIS DISCUSSES STORYTELLING by Eugene Johnson
WHAT NOW? by John Palisano

Come listen to the legends...

Cover design by Luke Spooner. Edited by Joe Mynhardt & Eugene Johnson.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing--Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Don't miss out...
Amazon: http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36544568-where-nightmares-come-from

Follow the Where Nightmares Come From Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/) for regular updates, sneak peeks, links, interviews, and more. Or subscribe to the Crystal Lake newsletter: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe Mynhardt said:


> Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing!
> 
> WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM


Looks like the launch is off to a great start. Well done, Joe.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Saturday from Crystal Lake publishing: http://getbook.at/GhostClub

The Ghost Club: Newly Found Tales of Victorian Terror










Writers never really die; their stories live on, to be found again, to be told again, to scare again.
In Victorian London, a select group of writers, led by Arthur Conan Doyle, Bram Stoker and Henry James held an informal dining club, the price of entry to which was the telling of a story by each invited guest.

These are their stories, containing tales of revenant loved ones, lost cities, weird science, spectral appearances and mysteries in the fog of the old city, all told by some of the foremost writers of the day. In here you'll find Verne and Wells, Tolstoy and Checkov, Stevenson and Oliphant, Kipling, Twain, Haggard and Blavatsky alongside their hosts.

Come, join us for dinner and a story:
Robert Louis Stevenson - Wee Davie Makes a Friend
Rudyard Kipling - The High Bungalow
Leo Tolstoy - The Immortal Memory
Bram Stoker - The House of the Dead
Mark Twain - Once a Jackass
Herbert George Wells - Farside
Margaret Oliphant - To the Manor Born
Oscar Wilde - The Angry Ghost
Henry Rider Haggard - The Black Ziggurat
Helena P Blavatsky - Born of Ether
Henry James - The Scrimshaw Set
Anton Checkov - At the Molenzki Junction
Jules Verne - To the Moon and Beyond
Arthur Conan Doyle - The Curious Affair on the Embankment

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Place your pre-order now: http://getbook.at/GhostClub


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe Mynhardt said:


> Out this Saturday from Crystal Lake publishing: http://getbook.at/GhostClub
> 
> The Ghost Club: Newly Found Tales of Victorian Terror
> 
> ...


Hey, that's me!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

williammeikle said:


> Hey, that's me!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

When I was younger, I had New Year's Resolutions. Now I have clear and achievable goals to work toward. My main goals for 2017 were to lose weight (roughly 12kg) and successfully run Crystal Lake Publishing on a full time basis (huge success thanks to our amazing fans, authors, and staff). I lost the weight, which definitely helps, but my health still isn't where it needs to be. I keep telling authors to see their careers in the big 'long-run' picture, but I also need to spend more time taking care of myself. Any business or career will be negatively affected if your health continues to deteriorate. Plus, the longer you live, the more goals you'll be able to achieve. 

So, for 2018, health will be my number one personal focus. Regarding Crystal Lake, I want to ensure the longevity of the company by building up a nice reserve/emergency fund. Too many small presses closed down this year, and I don't want authors and readers worrying about Crystal Lake. ;-) Your continued support will be greatly appreciated. Oh, and I really need to figure out a way to get more done without taking up more time. I've always been good at time management, but I'll really have to push the limits in 2018.

Please feel free to share your goals for 2018? Personal and professional. I'd love to hear more about everyone here.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Achievement unlocked! ;-)

Immediately after becoming a full time publisher last December, I was hit pretty hard with two massive bookstore returns, resulting with me starting the year a little in the red, instead of with a decent reserve. That was followed by the slowest 6 months of sales I've seen in a long time (something a lot of small presses experienced), but everything turned around in July, and as of yesterday, I'm happy to report that financially, Crystal Lake has surpassed all 2016 sales (with minimal returns), with each month improving on the last. A few months ago this seemed to be an impossible task.

So here's to entering 2018 with a much stronger foundation (and after a decent holiday that ends on the 8th - really needed it). Thanks to everyone for your support. Can't wait to share 2018's lineup with you.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Great news!

Author Alessandro Manzetti's "Frida's Monster" AND "Apocalyptic Mass" poems (both from the collection NO MERCY, Crystal Lake Publishing) are both nominated for Rhysling Awards, and will be reprinted into the 2018 Rhysling Anthology. ;-)

Check it out: http://sfpoetry.com/ra/rhyscand.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe Mynhardt said:


> Great news!
> 
> Author Alessandro Manzetti's "Frida's Monster" AND "Apocalyptic Mass" poems (both from the collection NO MERCY, Crystal Lake Publishing) are both nominated for Rhysling Awards, and will be reprinted into the 2018 Rhysling Anthology. ;-)
> 
> Check it out: http://sfpoetry.com/ra/rhyscand.html


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

williammeikle said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!


Thanks, William. Just found out he has a third poem also nominated.


----------



## shellshocker (Jan 24, 2018)

thanks William for sharing such nice info and you are doing a good job


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow!

An Epic Fantasy tale of action, adventure, heroism, horror and sorcery&#8230;










Beyond Night is a Dark Fantasy Horror novel that pulls back the veil of nearly two thousand years of jaded history. Come trod in the bloody footprints left by monsters, soldiers and wizards and behold what lies hidden Beyond Night itself.

It's Bigfoot War mixed with Lovecraftian horror on the edge of the Roman Empire.

How could Rome lose a Legion? What could've happened to blot out the existence of over five thousand men not only from history but the Earth itself?

As the Legion moves north to engage the forces of Pictdom, a dark horror emerges from the bowels of the Earth. Thought to be random attacks by hulking monsters, Decurion August soon learns a dire truth, that these bloody events are directed by opposing the wizards of the Picts. While one side assembles all tribes in a confederated army to battle the Legion, the other pulls these Greyman beasts from the depths of the Earth.

August fights not only these creatures and workers of magicks, but internal passions in the Legion itself.

Can he discover a way to survive the enormous bloodletting about to take place that will only serve to satisfy the wizards of Pictdom?

"Fans of David Gemmell will lap up this earthy, brutal fantasy." - William Meikle, The Ghost Club

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Amazon: http://getbook.at/BeyondNight
US: http://amzn.to/2F4bThb
UK: http://amzn.to/2DvamEF
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38106127-beyond-night


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow for only 99c (launch special ends Sunday): http://getbook.at/Distances

"Speegle works in the seams of fiction; he inhabits the twilight land between psychological horror and the supernatural." - Laird Barron

https://images.gr-assets.com/books/1517381271l/38310472.jpg

Available in paperback, Kindle, and KU!
Experience it: http://getbook.at/Distances
US: http://amzn.to/2FwqL8i
UK: http://amzn.to/2Gyz70G
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38310472-varying-distances

Proudly brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Look what's on sale today and tomorrow for only 99c (lowest price it's ever been)!










Featuring in-depth articles and interviews by Joe R. Lansdale (Hap & Leonard series), Clive Barker (Books of Blood), John Connolly (Charlie Parker series), Ramsey Campbell, Stephen King (IT), Christopher Golden (Ararat), Charlaine Harris (Midnight, Texas), Jonathan Maberry (Joe Ledger series), Kevin J. Anderson (Tales of Dune), Craig Engler (Z Nation), and many more.

Experience it in paperback or Kindle
US: http://amzn.to/2yQDUGm
UK: http://amzn.to/2hETwtc
Universal link: http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36544568-where-nightmares-come-from
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/

Helps spread the word by retweeting this post: https://twitter.com/crystallakepub/status/965546723589414913


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Huge deal!










If you join Crystal Lake Publishing's $12-a-month Patreon tier before the end of the month, you'll receive:
- Crystal Lake eBooks to the value of $20
- Every book we release going forward (for as long as you're a patron)
- Behind-the-scenes access 
- Input on certain aspects we might need input with
- Advance cover reveals
- Exclusive author interviews
- Access to our monthly author workshop video

You can try it for one month and easily cancel if you're not happy.

You can also check out this blog post about supporting Speculative & Dark Fiction creators via Patreon (lots of great creators on Patreon): https://buff.ly/2nEISBH


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Gene O'Neill and Crystal Lake Publishing:










Hitch a ride with the master of setting as he blends and bends genres with science-rich, thought-provoking short stories. "Buy the ticket, take the ride."

"A maestro of the field, Gene O'Neill's stories are consistently well-executed. He writes with authority, depth, and loads of worldly and writerly experience, and delivers fascinating stuff." - Darren Speegle

Along the way you will travel to the top of Mt. George, up and down Napa Valley, through Sacramento, and into the heart of the Bay Area, to the 'Loin in San Francisco, Hotel Reo, Chapel of the Chimes, the back streets of Oakland, and other familiar dark places. The stories explore quantum entanglement, Visual Migraine Events, electro-shock treatment, Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, and Tourette's syndrome experimentally treated with Temporary Deep Brain Stimulation. And as you read you may start to notice all these stories are connected in a way.

Includes:
-"Frozen Shadows" - Coming of age autobiographical
-"The Algernon Effect" - A transgressive love story
-"Transformations at the Inn of the Golden Pheasant" - A damaged vet describes a bizarre transformation
-"On the Right Side of the Road" - An ex-con suffering from Visual Migraine Effects may just save the world
-"Black Tar/Red Alien" - A heroin addict's confrontation with a horrific alien
-"Broken Lady" - An aging singer pays a terrible price for defending herself during a rape
-"The Shaking Man" - An ex-con receives an experimental treatment for his Tourette's Syndrome with unexpected results
-"3-Dot People" - An amnesiac man drops literally into the Tenderloin of San Francisco
-"A Faint Scent of Musky Lime" - A fan of the writer Tom Really finds himself experiencing one of Reamy's horrific stories
-"At the Lazy K" - A historic epic of a ghost plaguing a rehab clinic on an old ranch

Universal Link: http://getbook.at/FrozenShadows
Amazon US: http://amzn.to/2ESMWd9
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2FxzDMf
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38751312-frozen-shadows-and-other-chilling-stories
Webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/frozenshadows/

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Congrats to editor Doug Murano and all the BEHOLD authors on the Bram Stoker win! This is Crystal Lake Publishing's 3rd win so far, and I couldn't be prouder. Lots more to come. ;-)

If you haven't read it yet, I'd definitely recommend it: http://getbook.at/Behold


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Today's top Horror and SF authors pay tribute to C.H.U.D. in this anthology of original fiction. C.H.U.D. is a genre defying, cult classic film from the 80s featuring monsters living in the sewers below New York.










Pre-order now:
Universal Link: http://getbook.at/CHUD
Amazon US: http://amzn.to/2ICNQIN
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2ptCJcm
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/39327851-c-h-u-d-lives
Press release / Webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/chudlives/
Stay in touch through our mailing list: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks to my wife and every author/friend who contributed to my birthday gift, a hardcover book summarizing the first 6 years of Crystal Lake. It includes all the book covers, awards, birthday wishes from family, and some really moving personal letters from some authors I've worked with.

The last month hasn't been easy from a health/physical pov, but I'm feeling a lot more positive and motivated now. Ready for anything.

Thank you.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm honored to receive the This Is Horror award for PUBLISHER OF THE YEAR 2017. This is Crystal Lake's 2nd win in this category, and, after the year I've had so far, this is a well needed boost. Thanks to everyone who voted. ;-)

And congrats to all the other winners and nominees: http://www.thisishorror.co.uk/this-is-horror-awards-2017-the-winners/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow!

Today's top Horror and SF authors pay tribute to C.H.U.D. film in this anthology of original fiction.










C.H.U.D. is a genre defying, cult classic film featuring monsters living in the sewers below New York. The stories in this anthology expand the world created by the film and add depth to the C.H.U.D. universe like never before. From stories of apocalyptic horror and all out monster action, to tales of underground parties interrupted by uninvited guests and evening strolls that end in death, this anthology will leave you both smiling and breathless.

Relive the fear as these original stories take you beyond the movie to events that occurred before, during, and after the scenes we remember so well.

C.H.U.D. Lives! also features in-depth interviews with Andrew Bonime (producer) and Parnell Hall (screenwriter).

Relive the terror!

Lineup:
Introduction by David Drake
Interview with the late Andrew Bonime
"Dog Walker" by Robert E Waters
"The Dwellers" by Nick Cato
"The City Will Eat You Alive" by Ryan C. Thomas
"Date Night" by David Robbins
"Strange Gods" by Christopher Fulbright and Angeline Hawkes
"Lost and Found" by Greg Mitchell
"They Are C.H.U.D" by Alex Laybourne
"C.H.A.D." by Michael H. Hanson
"Samsa's Party" by Ben Fisher
"The Way to a Man's Heart" by Tim Waggoner
"Dweller Messiah" by Jason White
"That's Entertainment!" by Mort Castle
"Toxic Disposal" by David Bernstein
"Monstrous Me" by Martin Powell
"Step Ate" by Chad Lutzke
"Zero Hour" by JG Faherty
"The Deuce" by Philip C. Perron
"All at Sea" by Ross Baxter
"You Will Never Leave Harlan Alive" by Jonathan Maberry and Eugene Johnson
Interview with Parnell Hall (screenwriter) by Eric S Brown

This book is dedicated in loving memory to Andrew Bonime, the producer of the C.H.U.D. film.

Experience it: http://getbook.at/CHUD
C.H.U.D. Webcomic: https://tinyurl.com/Chudonline
Official Trailer: https://youtu.be/b0MNppas9LY
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/39327851-c-h-u-d-lives
Press release / Webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/chudlives/

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and Aaron Dries!










"This taut, grisly thriller reads like a sick and twisted extreme horror SPEED. You don't know who, if anybody, will make it. Catch this bus at your own risk." - Eric Red, The Hitcher and Near Dark

Board for free. But the cost might be your life.

Local bus driver, Liz Frost, pulls the gun from her mouth and decides to live with her loneliness for one more day. She dresses, combs her hair, and goes to work. Nine souls board her route that fateful morning in rural Australia, nine souls who Liz drags back to her home against their will. She wants to build a new family from these passengers, men and women who are willing to kill to avoid becoming her kin. The bus leaves a trail of carnage in its wake as it rockets towards a house that has held its secrets for far too long, a place where crows now gather, ready to feed on whatever is left behind.

This award-winning, psychological experience is back in print, and includes the exclusive sequel The Sound of his Bones Breaking, a novella that will leave you leave you truly shaken.

"Prepare to be blown away." - Dread Central

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/HouseOfSighs
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40037614-house-of-sighs


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Some recommended weekend reading: http://getbook.at/Behold

;-)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and multiple award-winning poets, Marge Simon and Alessandro Manzetti!

Look in my eyes. My bronze skin reflects the flames of the battles.










I feed on bullets and shrapnel.

I have trenches instead of veins and a bombardier's whirring plays my favorite symphony inside my big head. This is my story, with some of my best camouflages and disguises, and you should expect your peace plans to fail. Because that's what I do for living.

Look at my million golden teeth necklace. Ring any bells? Maybe you're too young. I probably should have mentioned the fireworks over the Baghdad night sky, my new friend, or the live broadcast of two great skyscrapers disintegrating. You know what I'm talking about, right? So, you can call me by one of my many names: Great General, Lock-box of the Powerful, Red Rain, Lord of Steel or, more simply, WAR.

I appear as strife of many kinds, from Stalingrad to Scotland. Africa to Afghanistan, the civil war of Italy and the War Between the States, ghostly wars, drug wars, the battle of the sexes, World Wars I, II and visions of a holocaust yet to come. It's all herein and more, with poems both collaborative and individual.

"Stoker-winning authors Alessandro Manzetti and Marge Simon teamed up to produce this searing volume of dark poetry written in the blood of history's battles. With an unflinching eye that merges the lyrical and the unspeakable, the poets lead the reader into the depravity and carnage of humankind's endless wars, from a Vietnamese prostitute seeking razor-studded revenge to an Iraqui girl running home with her mother's head under her arm. Not for the faint-hearted, WAR is both unforgettable and, at times, shockingly beautiful." - Lucy Taylor

"Absolutely Loved the collection! The poetry brought tears to my eyes, made me furious, made me sad, made me feel hopeful for our futures. A very emotionally-moving collaborative collection! Words begin wars; words end them. War is horror incarnate, the utter destruction of humanity. Marge Simon and Alessandro Manzetti, two of the most brilliant poets and fiction writers working today, have collaborated on a collection simply titled War (one of the shortest yet most powerful of words), exploring centuries of a battle-scarred and -scared world. War is history versed through poetry, a beautifully-horrific dissection of humanity." - Michael Bailey, author of Palindrome Hannah, Phoenix Rose, and Psychotropic Dragon

"This powerful collection by two masterful poets has an equally strong title in three simple letters and Stefano Cardoselli's amazing interior art. The human need to dominant makes ghosts of the victims, survivors, and victors; all stuck in a perpetual march towards endless battles. No country or time, no one from unborn to elderly is spared; spanning conflicts from 1520 to the future, each graceful poem pulled deep at my heart." - Linda D. Addison, award-winning author of 'How to Recognize a Demon Has Become Your Friend' and HWA Lifetime Achievement Award winner.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Experience it:
Kindle & Paperback: http://getbook.at/WarPoems
Kobo, Apple, B&N etc.: https://www.books2read.com/u/4EyM20
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40385842-war


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Massive Crystal Lake Publishing eBook sale! Includes 99c and free eBooks.








UGLY LITTLE THINGS by Todd Keisling - http://getbook.at/ULT
WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM, edited by Eugene Johnson and Joe Mynhardt - http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
VARYING DISTANCES by Darren Speegle - http://getbook.at/Distances
TWICE UPON AN APOCALYPSE, edited by Rachel Kenley and Scott T. Goudsward - http://getbook.at/TwiceUpon
WHISPERED ECHOES by Paul Olson - http://getbook.at/OlsonsEchoes
QUIET PLACES by Jasper Bark - http://getbook.at/QuietAmazon
BEATRICE BEECHAM'S CRYPTIC CRYPT by Dave Jeffery - http://getbook.at/Crypt
EMBERS by Kenneth W. Cain - http://getbook.at/CainsEmbers
WHERE THE DEAD GO TO DIE by Aaron Dries and Mark Allan Gunnells - http://getbook.at/TheHospice
EIDOLON AVENUE by Jonathan Winn - http://getbook.at/AmazonEidolon
WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.1-4 OMNIBUS - http://getbook.at/WoW

The following books are FREE until the 16th (to hopefully hook you in so you'll read more of their work):
TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.2 - getBook.at/AmazonTales2
THROUGH A MIRROR, DARKLY by Kevin Lucia - http://getbook.at/AmazonDarkly
NAMELESS by Mercedes M. Yardley - http://getbook.at/NamelessAmazon

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Crystallakepublishing/
Newsletter: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/CLP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

So excited about publishing this one tomorrow:










Let's take a ride.

Lineup:
Introduction by Brian Keene
doungjai gam & Ed Kurtz - "Crossroads of Opportunity"
Matt Hayward - "Where the Wild Winds Blow"
Joe R. Lansdale - "Not from Detroit"
Kristi DeMeester - "A Life That is Not Mine"
Robert Ford - "Mr. Hugsy"
Lisa Kroger - "Swamp Dog"
Orrin Grey - "No Exit"
Michael Bailey - "The Long White Line"
Kelli Owen - "Jim's Meats"
Bracken MacLeod - "Back Seat"
Jess Landry - "The Heart Stops at the End of Laurel Lane"
Jonathan Janz - "Titan, Tyger"
Nick Kolakowski - "Your Pound of Flesh"
Richard Thomas - "Requital"
Damien Angelica Walters - "That Pilgrims' Hands Do Touch"
Cullen Bunn - "Outrunning the End"
Christopher Buehlman - "Motel Nine"
Rachel Autumn Deering - "Dew Upon the Wing"
Josh Malerman - "Room 4 at the Haymaker"
Rio Youers - "The Widow"

Amazon: http://getbook.at/LostHighways
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40609864-lost-highways
Webpage/press release: http://www.crystallakepub.com/losthighways/

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Another great Crystal Lake anthology out today - http://getbook.at/TheShantyman

17 horror Stories. One legendary music venue.










We all know the old cliche: Sex, drugs and rock and roll. Now, add demons, other dimensions, monsters, revenge, human sacrifice, and a dash of the truly inexplicable. This is the story of the (fictional) San Francisco music venue, The Shantyman.

In Welcome to the Show, seventeen of today's hottest writers of horror and dark fiction come together in devilish harmony to trace The Shantyman's history from its disturbing birth through its apocalyptic encore.

Featuring stories by Brian Keene, John Skipp, Mary SanGiovanni, Robert Ford, Max Booth III, Glenn Rolfe, Matt Hayward, Bryan Smith, Matt Serafini, Kelli Owen, Jonathan Janz, Patrick Lacey, Adam Cesare, Alan M Clark, Somer Canon, Rachel Autumn Deering and Jeff Strand.

Compiled by Matt Hayward. Edited by Doug Murano.

Bring your curiosity, but leave your inhibitions at the door. The show is about to begin...

TOC:
Alan M Clark - What Sort of Rube 
Jonathan Janz - Night and Day and in Between 
John Skipp - In the Winter of No Love 
Patrick Lacey - Wolf with Diamond Eyes 
Bryan Smith - Pilgrimage 
Rachel Autumn Deering - A Tongue like Fire 
Glenn Rolfe - Master of Beyond 
Matt Hayward - Dark Stage 
Kelli Owen - Open Mic Night 
Matt Serafini - Beat on the Past 
Max Booth III - True Starmen 
Somer Canon - Just to be Seen 
Jeff Strand - Parody 
Robert Ford - Ascending 
Adam Cesare - The Southern Thing 
Brian Keene - Running Free 
Mary SanGiovanni - We Sang in Darkness

Experience it today:
Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2JQMkCf
International: http://getbook.at/TheShantyman
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40725438-welcome-to-the-show

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Just one season can change everything.










Out tomorrow: http://getbook.at/SeasonInHell

"Kenneth W. Cain takes timely social topics and explores them against the backdrop of America's pastime. What begins as a baseball story quickly delves into something rich, deep, and dark." - Mercedes M. Yardley, author of Pretty Little Dead Girls

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out September 14th from Crystal Lake Publishing and Tommy B. Smith - http://getbook.at/WidowsJourney










The tale of a widow's harrowing journey through grief and peril into the cold remnants of a dead world.

Damon Sharpe had in part found victory, he believed, in his battle to unearth a truth obscured by time. By autumn, he was dead, leaving to his wife Anne a house of unfulfilled wishes, remnants, and the key to the enigma of his obsession, the Mourner's Cradle.

A journey through grief and peril delivers Anne Sharpe from her home in St. Charles to the faraway skeletons of a long-dead civilization where she will find the desperate answers she seeks...or die trying.

This horror novel is perfect for fans of...
The Silent Corner by Dean Koontz
The Fisherman by John Langan
The Grieving Stones by Gary McMahon
Daphne du Maurier
Thomas Ligotti
Shirley Jackson
Dan Simmons

We even have a free short story for you, written by the author and set in the world of the novel. You can grab it in Mobi or ePub formats from:
Kobo: http://getbook.at/thedarkness
ePub: https://www.books2read.com/u/mgLDV0

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Kevin Lucia and Crystal Lake Publishing!










"Kevin Lucia is this generation's answer to Charles L. Grant." - Brian Keene

The things we want are so very rarely the things we need.

Clifton Heights, a modest Adirondack town, offers many unique attractions. Arcane Delights sells both paperbacks and hard-to-find limited editions. The Skylark Diner serves the best home-cooked meals around, with friendly service and a smile. Every August, Mr. Jingo's County Fair visits, to the delight of children and adults. In essence, Clifton Heights is the quintessential small American town. Everyone knows everyone else, and everyone is treated like family. It is quiet, simple, and peaceful.

But shadows linger here.

Pre-order now: http://getbook.at/ThingsYouNeed
Add it on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41769015-things-you-need


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday from Crystal Lake Publishing - http://getbook.at/DeadReck










An emotional sampler of life on Earth as it once was.

In this collection of sixteen dark, literary tales, disparate characters and their descendants twine and interconnect throughout America from the rural seventies to the post-apocalyptic, stitching together a nefarious mosaic of experiences.

Whether delving into the exploits of a murderous police officer and a lapsing priest engaged in a battle of wills in the sun-blasted dunes of Death Valley, or an anthropologist couple sorting their infertility issues after inadvertently unleashing an Ice Age killer plague, or a mysterious ferry in the Pacific Northwest holding the darkest secrets of a private eye's final case, or a man so obsessed with touching the infinite that he eagerly volunteers for a one-way mission to preserve the final remnants of mankind, Dead Reckoning and Other Stories ultimately yields a kind of found almanac for human posterity.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/DeadStage










"The Dead Stage - the period of time between completing the working draft of a stage play and placing it with an interested party." - Dan Weatherer

Dan Weatherer, an author turned playwright, learned quickly that there are practices playwrights can implement to dramatically increase the appeal of their work.

Inside, you'll find advice that will enable you to better tailor your work to the needs of the theatre industry, without having to compromise on style, content or subject matter. Dan discusses his early mistakes, and presents the advice of notable theatre professionals including the award-winning playwright, Deborah McAndrew, noted actor Matthew Spence, and London Horror Festival producer, Kate Danbury (along with many, many more!).

You'll also be able to read several of Dan's completed stage plays, which are presented in a preferred industry format, and often contain side-notes detailing the success (and failures) of said pieces.

From budgets to set design, run-time to cast size, if you ever felt the desire to write for the stage, following the advice presented in this book will help improve your chances of pairing your script with an interested party, hopefully making The Dead Stage pass almost unnoticed.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday from Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/FantasticTales










Includes short stories by Christopher Golden, Richard Chizmar, Tim Waggoner, Neil Gaiman, Mercedes M. Yardley, Kevin J. Anderson, Jonathan Maberry, Michael Bailey, Elizabeth Massie, Bev Vincent, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Michael Paul Gonzalez, John Palisano, Lisa Morton, Jess Landry, Cullen Bunn, Vince Liaguno, Joe R. Lansdale, Bentley Little, David Wellington, Jessica Marie Baumgartner, Mort Castle, Paul Moore, and Jeff Strand.

"More than fantastic, more than terror. These are tales of wonder and heart, stories of untapped mystery and unbridled imagination, fables of fiction with no bounds. Dream free with these amazing masters of the macabre and marvelous! Because these are truly Fantastic Tales of Terror!" - John Everson, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of The House by The Cemetery

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2ykEAVz
Amazon UK: https://amzn.to/2Cv3u9v
Universal Link: http://getbook.at/FantasticTales
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42196467-fantastic-tales-of-terror


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing!

The Legend Continues...










In the spirit of popular Dark Fiction and Horror anthologies such as Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories and Behold: Oddities, Curiosities and Undefinable Wonders, and the best of Stephen King's short fiction, comes Crystal Lake Publishing's Tales from The Lake anthologies.

Where are the real horrors? Whether they be a family member returning from the dead, exploring the depths of depression or the deterioration of the mind, you'll find them here.

This anthology contains twenty-two tales and three poems to elicit unexpected emotions, to bring you into the story. Welcome to my lake, where dreams really do come true... As nightmares!

"With any Tales from The Lake volume you're guaranteed a great product--quality stories, smooth editing, gorgeous production values. It's a series I'm proud to be part of, and it's heartening to see it going from strength to strength. Long may it continue!" - Tim Lebbon, author of Relics

Pre-order your experience today:
Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2q8Edtz
Amazon UK: https://amzn.to/21VBx
Universal Link: http://getbook.at/Lake5
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42425396-tales-from-the-lake-vol-5

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday from Crystal Lake Publishing! Pre-order now for only 99c (price goes up once it launches): http://getbook.at/Beatrice2










Beatrice is back to face her greatest threat since. . .well, the last time!

In Cooper's Cove a hapless team of archaeologists unleash the vengeful spirit of a 16th Century witch on the sleepy seaside town of Dorsal Finn. Hexes and curses fly as Beatrice and her friends must find out what links the appearance of this incredible foe and The Spirit of the Ocean, a super-yacht hosting the biggest celebrity charity event the town has ever seen.

As the population of Dorsal Finn succumbs to witchcraft, so Beatrice must gate-crash the party with her motley-crew of friends and allies in the hope of stopping the witch's sinister plan, and save everyone from endless oblivion. . . Again.

This novel is great for those who like their supernatural adventures laced with humour, sinister action and mystery. Fans of Stranger Things, The Goonies, The Librarians, The Monster Squad, Ghostbusters, Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Nancy Drew will delight in the antics and adventures of Beatrice and her off-the-wall friends.

Murder. Mystery. Monsters. Welcome to the world of Beatrice Beecham!

"Supernatural YA at its finest." - Tom Deady, Bram Stoker Award winning author of HAVEN.

"Worthy of sharing the shelf with the very best that the YA field has to offer." - This is Horror

"Entertaining and enterprising fun!" - Ginger Nuts of Horror

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

If you're an author, artist, or other industry professional, or if you are just a fan of dark and speculative fiction (Horror, Fantasy etc.), then My Speculative Daily Planner from Crystal Lake Publishing is the essential creative planner for you.










These planners include daily motivations or writing exercises (or the odd challenge), daily schedules, and weekly goals, and is perfect for authors, artists, fans of Speculative Fiction, or anyone who needs a bit of creativity in their lives.

Color with dates: http://getbook.at/DailyPlanner1
Color without dates: http://getbook.at/DailyPlanner2
B&W without dates: http://getbook.at/DailyPlanner3
B&W with dates: http://getbook.at/DailyPlanner4

Get motivated & organized and make 2019 your year!

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing!










This collection of dark speculative tales will lead the reader on a roller coaster ride through the unknown, where things aren't always what they seem.

Now that you've warmed by the embers, submerse in darker days.

The author of the short story collections These Old Tales, Fresh Cut Tales, and Embers presents Darker Days: A Collection of Dark Fiction. In his youth Cain developed a sense of wonderment owed in part to TV shows like The Twilight Zone, The Outer Limits, One Step Beyond and Alfred Hitchcock Presents. Now Cain seeks the same dark overtones in his writing.

"Wildly varied and always surprising, DARKER DAYS is a fantastic collection of dark wonders. Cain is a gifted storyteller and a writer to watch." - Jonathan Janz, THE SIREN AND THE SPECTER and CHILDREN OF THE DARK

There's a little something for every reader within this collection. These 26 short speculative stories arise from a void, escaping shadows that ebb and weave through minds like worms, planting the larvae that live just under the skin, thriving upon fear. These are Cain's darker days.

In this collection, Cain features stories from the Old West, of past lives and future days, the living and the dead, new and unique monsters as well as fresh takes on those of lore. Once more he tackles themes of loss and grief and the afterlife, always exploring the greater unknown. In "The Sanguine Wars," Cain takes us to a future war where soldiers are made to endure the horrors of war. He explores the complexities of global warming and what lengths men and women alike sink to in "The Reassignment Project." And, as often is the case, he ends on a lighter note, with "Lenny's New Eyes" and "A Very Different Sort of Apocalypse."

When the darkness comes, embrace it. Let it wrap you up in cold. Don't worry, it's not your time...yet.

"A feast for the senses no matter your tastes! Kenneth W. Cain does it again with Darker Days: A Collection of Dark Fiction." - Rena Mason, Bram Stoker Award winning author of The Evolutionist and East End Girls

Experience it: http://getbook.at/DarkerDays
Add it on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42951058-darker-days

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/ItsAlive

Nightmares come to life in this comprehensive how-to guide for new and established authors...










Book two in Crystal Lake Publishing's The Dream Weaver series picks up where the Bram Stoker Award-nominated Where Nightmares Come From: The Art Of Storytelling In The Horror Genre left off.

It's Alive: Bringing your Nightmares to Life focuses on learning the craft in order to take your story from concept to completion.

Featuring articles and interviews from critically acclaimed masters of horror such as Chuck Palahniuk, Michael Bailey, Jonathan Maberry, F. Paul Wilson, Kelli Owen, John Skipp, Joe R. Lansdale, Kasey Lansdale, Tim Chizmar, Clive Barker, Lisa Morton, Bev Vincent, Elizabeth Massie, Paul Moore, Rachel Autumn Deering, Gene O'Neill, Sarah Pinborough, Marie O'Regan, Kevin J. Anderson, Christopher Golden, Steve Niles, Mick Garris, Heather Graham, Mark Savage, Maria Alexander, Del Howison, Tom Monteleone, and many more!

With an introduction by Richard Chizmar and a cover by Luke Spooner. Featuring interior artwork from horror master Clive Barker!

"You need this book. If you're an aspiring writer, you need this book. If you're an experienced writer, you need this book. It's Alive offers something to think about no matter where you are in your career. You need this book." - Jeff Strand, author of DWELLER

Experience it:
Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2Uatj4a
Amazon UK: https://amzn.to/2E1Kj7d
Universal Link: http://getbook.at/ItsAlive

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing:









In a futuristic landscape where the world's literature has been lost, a group of government agents are on the hunt for the mythological Book Haven, a vast secret library.

"Mark Allan Gunnells' imagination is as vivid and varied as his characters, and the shocks his tales deliver are all the stronger for the restraint of his storytelling." - Ramsey Campbell

Pre-order today: http://getbook.at/Haven

Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now from Mark Sheldon and Crystal Lake Publishing (on paperback and Kindle: http://getbook.at/SarahK2










Have you ever woken one morning with a burning, insatiable desire to go out and kill someone?

Sarah Killian, a notoriously foul-mouthed and mean-spirited serial killer for hire, along with her cohort assassin Mary Sue Keller, are back on assignment for the Trusted Hierarchy of Everyday Murderers (T.H.E.M.).

After receiving an ominous warning from a mark-gone-wrong, it becomes clear that Nick Jin - Sarah's former nemesis - is still at large and singling her out.

Sarah and Mary Sue are dispatched to Tennessee to discreetly kill off an accused family of KKK organizers, but their true mission is to lure Nick Jin into a trap. But will Nick - always several steps ahead of T.H.E.M. - see their bait for what it is? One thing is guaranteed: blood will be shed.

In the spirit of Sidney Sheldon, Dean Koontz, and Joss Whedon, The Mullets of Madness is a truly unique blend of horror, suspense and espionage.

If you missed the first Sarah Killian book, you can still enjoy this new stand-alone sequel, or pick up volume 1: http://getbook.at/SarahK

There's even a free Sarah Killian short story eBook for you to enjoy: 
On Kindle: http://mybook.to/PreyingMantis
ePub: https://www.draft2digital.com/book/453301

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing (on paperback and various eBook formats):










Bram Stoker Award winners Linda D. Addison and Alessandro Manzetti use their unique voices to create a dark, surrealistic poetry collection exploring the many ways shattered bodies, minds, and souls endure.

"Addison and Manzetti appear, here, as a songwriting team, certain tunes attributed to one, then the other, but regularly meeting, so that not only do we get to know where each great poet is coming from, but their electric union to boot. At turns gritty and aqueous, this book is totally alive. Addison and Manzetti have written a volume in which literally every line is worthy of being that book's title." - Josh Malerman, author of BIRD BOX

"There is no book of poetry quite like THE PLACE OF BROKEN THINGS! Linda Addison and Alessandro Manzetti spin dark magic! Highly recommended!" - Jonathan Maberry, New York Times bestselling author of V-WARS and GLIMPSE

"Addison and Manzetti have teamed up to create a dazzling array of images, ideas, and emotions. When flying solo through the pages, their voices are distinct, knee deep in bravura and style. And yet, their collaborations are seamless. Powerful stuff, indeed. You will find yourself re-visiting the pieces in this book, each time discovering something new." - Thomas Monteleone

Experience it:
Paperback/Kindle: http://getbook.at/BrokenThings
ePub/Kobo etc.: https://books2read.com/u/mKx905

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing for only 99c! - http://getbook.at/SWaters2 (only available on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)










Shallow Waters--where nothing stays buried!

With 25 dark tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the pain between them.

And volume 1 is also available for only 99c: http://getbook.at/SWaters1

Shallow Waters is the official monthly flash fiction challenge hosted by the award-winning Crystal Lake Publishing. Every month a new challenge is posted online, with authors submitting via email. The best submissions are then posted on Crystal Lake's Patreon page, where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner. What you'll find in these Shallow Waters anthologies include the most popular of our finalists.

Stay tuned for more volumes in this series, or find Crystal Lake Publishing on Patreon to enter or vote on future challenges.

Volume two includes horror, thrillers, suspense, and stories of life after death, the supernatural, murder, and the beauty beneath it all.

Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
"Night Swimming" by Michael O'Brien
"Hush Little Baby" by Matt Shaw
"The Vessel" by Mark Allan Gunnells
"The Southland" by Pedro Iniguez
"Biter of Dust" by Austin James
"Gently Used" by Jonah Buck
"Ollie Visits Grandma" by Mark Cassell
"The Water Tower Ghost" by Darryl Foster
"Standing Tall" by Kenneth W. Cain
"The Only Thing That Remains" by Jess Landry
"(Almost) Joined at The Hip" by Dan Weatherer
"Remy and the Elephant" by Linsey Knerl
"She Fluttered" by Andrew Garvey
"Just A Cup of Coffee" by Theresa Derwin
"Malignant" by Steve Thompson & Kenneth W. Cain
"Welcome to the Future" by Diana Grove
"Makes Three" by Michael Harris Cohen & Mark Allan Gunnells
"A Tea Party for the Dead" by Dani Brown & David Charlesworth
"A Game of Hide and Seek" by Joe X Young
"The Allotment" by Theresa Derwin
"Hourglass" by Chad Lutzke & John Boden
"The End of the War" by Joseph Mulak
"Long Distance Cull" by Tony Logan & Red Lagoe
"To Stop Further Slaughter" by Raymond Gates
"Baited" by Chad A. Clark
"Curtain Call" by Raven Dane

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Shallow Waters - where nothing stays buried! (each volume available for only 99c on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)










An ongoing series that includes horror, thrillers, suspense, and dark stories of life after death, the supernatural, murder, mystery, love, loss, life, and the beauty beneath it all.

Experience it!
Vol.1: http://getbook.at/SWaters1
Vol.2: http://getbook.at/SWaters2

Shallow Waters is the official monthly flash fiction challenge hosted by the award-winning Crystal Lake Publishing. Every month a new challenge is posted online, with authors submitting via email. The best submissions are then posted on Crystal Lake's Patreon page, where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner. What you'll find in these Shallow Waters anthologies include the most popular of our finalists.

Stay tuned for more volumes in this series, or find Crystal Lake Publishing on Patreon to enter or vote on future challenges.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Authors, it's time to start writing your August flash fiction story!

The winner will be published in one of Crystal Lake Publishing's upcoming Shallow Waters anthologies, as well as receive $20 via PayPal and an Author Spotlight on our Patreon page and in our newsletter.

Submission guidelines:
You have up to 750 words to write a flash fiction story based on the theme 'Karma is a bitch." Please submit your story in the body of an email to crystallakepub(at)gmail(dot)com. Submissions close late Sunday night. It's free to enter and you don't have to be a Crystal Lake patron.

For those not familiar with this challenge... I'll read all the submissions (normally between 20 and 50) and put the best 10 to 15 stories on the Crystal Lake Publishing Patreon page for our patrons to read and vote on. The great part is that even the popular stories that didn't win might still get published in our series of flash fiction anthologies.

If you're interested, you'll find both volumes on Amazon Kindle and Kindle Unlimited: 
Shallow Waters Vol.1: http://getbook.at/SWaters1
Shallow Waters Vol.2: http://getbook.at/SWaters2

Or check out the Crystal Lake Patreon page if you're more interested in reading the stories: https://www.patreon.com/CLP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Authors, it's time for the September Flash Fiction Challenge!

This months theme is Travel Horror, so any stories taking place on planes, trains, boats and goats. Or any other medium of travel you can think of. The prize includes a $20 token payment, publication in an upcoming Shallow Waters anthology, and an Author Spotlight on the Crystal Lake Patreon page and newsletter.

Submission guidelines:
Your story must fit the theme
Must be under 1,000 words
Should be submitted in the body of an email to crystallakepub(at)gmail(dot)com
Your entry must be submitted by Thursday night (19 September) at the latest

For those not familiar with the challenge, it's open to all authors, and you don't have to be a Crystal Lake Patreon supporter/patron to enter. I'll personally read the stories and choose the best stories, which I'll then post to the Crystal Lake patrons. They'll read and vote for a winner. And even if you don't win, the most popular stories will be invited to one of our Shallow Waters anthologies.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow!










After being held against their will in a house used for trafficking, three girls plan their escape.

Alex: A hardened goth-punk who's convinced she's a vampire with a penchant for blood.
Stacia: A seventeen-year-old raised by an alcoholic mother, her fellow captives the only family she's ever truly had.
Kammie: The youngest of the three - a mute who finds solace in a houseplant.

But does life outside the house offer the freedom they'd envisioned? Or is it too late, the scars too deep?

A coming-of-age tale of revenge and survival that explores a friendship and the desperate measures taken to ensure they stay united, held together by the scars that bind them.

"Chad Lutzke's The Pale White knocked the air out of me in the first paragraph. Lutzke courageously tackled an aspect of true horror with determination and astonishing sensitivity. This book not only demands to be read, but it demands to be discussed." - Mercedes M. Yardley, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of Little Dead Red.

Book your experience:
Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2NcHwxl
Amazon UK: https://amzn.to/2LLrx6e
Universal link: http://getbook.at/PaleWhite

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing at only 99c (Kindle & KU only)!

Shallow Waters - where nothing stays buried - http://getbook.at/sWaters3
With twenty-one dark tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the pain between them.










Volume three includes horror, thrillers, suspense, and stories of hauntings, monsters, clowns, twisted love, and the beauty beneath it all.

TOC:
Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
"Piece Meal" by Madeline Mora-Summonte
"The Anonymous Dark" by Jonathan Winn
"Number Seventeen" by Monique Snyman
"For Her" by Jo-Anne Russell
"Second Chances" by Rob Smales
"Maker of Flight" by Richard Thomas
"Inertia" by Joshua Hair
"Malignant Roots" by Red Lagoe
"Two to a Desk" by Dani Brown
"The Comb" by Theresa Derwin
"Echoes" by Megan Hart
"Haunted Places" by Mark Allan Gunnells
"Hallways, Long and Dark" by Dale Elster
"The Chance of a Lifetime" by Pete Mesling
"GOGGINS" by Stephen Crowley
"Caoine" by Jennifer Loring
"Hacked" by Mark Cassell & Patrick R. McDonough
"Ghosts of the Wood" by Tim Meyer
"This Other Door" by Dan Rabarts & Lee Murray
"Always and Forever" by Jay Faulkner

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/sWaters3

Shallow Waters is the official monthly flash fiction challenge hosted by the award-winning Crystal Lake Publishing. Every month a new challenge is posted online, with authors submitting via email. The best submissions are then posted on Crystal Lake's Patreon page, where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner. What you'll find in these Shallow Waters anthologies include the most popular of our finalists.

Proudly brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from William Gorman on paperback and Kindle:










A familiar small town. A wrathful, metamorphic killer with supernatural abilities. A young girl whose time has come - angel of life, and death - is the only one who can stop his unspeakable deeds.

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/FoulSpirit


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Karen Runge and Crystal Lake Publishing:

'It's not that there aren't good people in the world. It's that the bad ones are so much easier to find.'










A teen mother raises her daughter on a looping road trip, living hand-to-mouth in motel rest stops and backwater towns, stepping occasionally into the heat and chaos of the surrounding cities. A life without permanence, filled with terrors and joys, their stability is dependent on the strangers--and strange men--they meet along the way. But what is the difference between the love of a mother, and the love of a friend? And in a world with such blurred lines, where money is tight and there's little outside influence, when does the need to survive slide into something more sinister?

"Doll Crimes is gut-wrenching, heartbreaking, and so smooth it reads like reality." - Kaaron Warren, award-winning author of The Grief Hole and Tide of Stone

"A mix of The Girl Next Door, Requiem for a Dream, Hard Candy, and The Last Exit to Brooklyn there is no looking away from the tragedy on these gripping pages." - Richard Thomas, author of Disintegration, and the Thriller-nominated Breaker

Pre-order now on Kindle (paperback already available): getbook.at/DollCrimes

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out November 29th from Crystal Lake Publishing: HOLLOW HEART: A HORROR NOVELLA by Ben Eads










Welcome to Shady Hills, Florida, where death is the beginning and pain is the only true Art&#8230;

An aberration known as The Architect has finished his masterpiece: A god which slumbers beneath the hollow, determined to change the world into its own image. With the neighborhood on lockdown, and the residents turned into shambling horrors, Harold and his former lover, Mary, begin their harrowing journey into the world within the hollow.

"Like the warped demonic lovechild of Clive Barker and Chuck Palahniuk, Ben Eads' work is not for the faint of heart...or stomach."-Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of Kin and Sour Candy

"Ben Eads is a fearless writer, so be prepared. His horror is not for the faint of heart, rather his readers must be equally fearless to face the truth that hides in the dark heart of his work."-Fran Friel, Two-Time Bram Stoker Award Finalist

Pre-order on Kindle (paperback coming soon): http://getbook.at/HollowHeart
Add it on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/48817555-hollow-heart

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing!










Shallow Waters - where nothing stays buried. With 21 Dark Fiction & Horror tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the mystery that lies beneath: http://getbook.at/SWaters4

Volume four includes suspenseful stories of death, Halloween, twisted love, karma, and travel horror.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order this Dark Fantasy novel on Kindle or paperback today: http://getbook.at/Lilitu

"The Wilkie Collins of our age, Fortin weaves a beautifully terrifying tale of an innocent woman caught in alternate-history Victorian London where demons have taken control of the city." - Emerian Rich, author of Night's Knights Vampire Series










England, 1876. Twenty-year-old Maraina Blackwood has always struggled to adhere to the restrictive standards of Victorian society, denying the courage and desire that burn within her soul. But after a terrifying supernatural encounter, Maraina's instincts compel her to action.

Maraina soon discovers a plot to unleash a new world--one of demonic aristocrats, bloody rituals, and nightmarish monsters. Putting her upbringing aside, Maraina vows to fight the dark forces assuming control of England. But as her world transforms, Maraina finds that she too must transform...and what she becomes will bring out all that she once buried.

Lilitu: The Memoirs of a Succubus is the first chapter in an epic dark fantasy saga, proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing--Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/Arterial

"Yardley's debut anthology floored me. An incredible cocktail of poetic darkness, fueled by some of the best names working today. A must-have for any horror fan." - Matt Hayward, Bram Stoker Award-nominated author of What Do Monsters Fear? and A Penny For Your Thoughts

Lush. Brutal.
Beautiful. Visceral.










Crystal Lake Publishing proudly presents Arterial Bloom, an artful juxtaposition of the magnificence and macabre that exist within mankind. Each tale in this collection is resplendent with beauty, teeth, and heart.

Edited by the Bram Stoker Award-winning writer Mercedes M. Yardley, Arterial Bloom is a literary experience featuring 16 stories from some of the most compelling dark authors writing today.

With a foreword by HWA Lifetime Achievement Award Recipient Linda D. Addison, you are invited to step inside and let the grim flowers wind themselves comfortably around your bones.

"The stories in Arterial Bloom work in tandem, enticing the reader into rapturous melancholia. The end result is both comforting and unsettling, my favorite way to feel." - Sadie Hartmann, Cemetery Dance

TOC:
The Stone Door by Jimmy Bernard
Dog (Does Not) Eat Dog by Grant Longstaff
Kudzu Stories by Linda J. Marshall
Dead Letters by Christopher Barzak
The Darker Side of Grief by Naching T. Kassa
Welcome to My Autumn by Daniel Crow
Still Life by Kelli Owen
Three Masks by Armand Rosamilia
Doodlebug by John Boden
Happy Pills by Todd Keisling
What Remained of Her by Jennifer Loring
Blue Was Her Favorite Color by Dino Parenti
In the Loop by Ken Liu
The Making of Mary by Steven Pirie
Mouths Filled with Sea Water by Jonathan Cosgrove
Rotten by Carina Bissett

"It starts with the title, Arterial Bloom-a release of crimson power, turning into something else entirely-blossoming and expanding, changing shape. These stories are transformative, mixing horror and wonder, in equal amounts. Mercedes Yardley, and Crystal Lake, have an aesthetic that haunts the reader, getting under your skin, burrowing in, and calling you home. Always lyrical, always powerful, this anthology will shine some light into the darkness, but beware the moment the beam starts to flicker." - Richard Thomas, author of Disintegration and Breaker, past Bram Stoker, Shirley Jackson, and Thriller award nominee

"Arterial Bloom injects the 'literary' piece into the horror genre with works that excel in well-crafted surprises, powerful senses of place and character, and works that stand out from the crowd." - D. Donovan, Senior Reviewer, Midwest Book Review.

Amazon: http://getbook.at/Arterial
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/52681858-arterial-bloom

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing! Shallow Waters Vol.5 is now available on Kindle for only 99c (and Kindle Unlimited for free!) - http://getbook.at/SWaters5

Shallow Waters-where nothing stays buried.










With 23 Dark Fiction & Horror tales diving beneath the surface of life, death, and the mystery that lies beneath, this is one not to be missed:

"Driving On" by Guy Medley
"Dichotomy" by Jason Parent
"Babysitting for Writers" by Kevin David Anderson
"The Good Samaritan" by L.F. Falconer
"Of Debris and Duty" by John Boden
"The Visitors" by Mark Allan Gunnells
"Twenty Reasons to Stay and One to Leave" by Richard Thomas
"The Knights of Cold Days" by Dave Jeffery
"Travel Bag" by Bryan Miller
"In the Desert, In the Night" by Pedro Iniguez
"Grievance" by Christine Lajewski
"Fuel for My Fire" by Linsey Knerl
"The Dead Lands" by Anthony D Redden
"Welcome to Gothmart" by David Bernard
"The Mascot" by Jennifer K Carstens
"Wasteland" by Sheldon Woodbury
"All's Fair" by Michelle Mellon
"Stay Away" by Michael Patrick Hicks
"The Road Home" by Rand Eastwood
"Midnight Sun" by James Dorr
"The Wind Stakes Its Claim" by Kris Kinsella
"The Forest of Skin" by Esteban Vargas
"Second Chance" by Alex Ebenstein

Since we're launching our Still Water Bay series on Patreon this month (on our $5 and higher tiers), anyone who joins will receive Shallow Waters Vol.5 for free: https://www.patreon.com/CLP

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing-Tales from The Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today - a brand new novel release from Crystal Lake Publishing and author Rex Hurst!










Set in 1986, Jon St. Fond's life is a living Hell. Deliberately abused and neglected by his parents, the only joy he has in life is an escape into a fantasy land of role playing games. Soon he discovers that his parents are part of a secret occult religion with hidden ties all across the world. 
As Jon and his friends dig, they learn more of the secret history of the world and discover the power of making deals with creatures from Beyond. However, power has its price, as Jon and his friends quickly discover. One-by-one they begin to become consumed by their own desires and hatreds.

Order now: http://getbook.at/HellMayCome

Since its founding in 2012, Crystal Lake's authors, books, artists, and editors (and even the company itself) have walked away with 47 prestigious awards and nominations. That's quality guaranteed. Welcome to Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today, our 100th publication:

Brad Storm doesn't believe in ghosts, but moving into the house at 324 Abercorn just may change his mind.

Best-selling author Bradley Storm finally has enough money to buy and restore his dream home. Despite 324 Abercorn's reputation as one of the most haunted houses in America, Bradley isn't worried. He doesn't believe in the supernatural. Then strange things begin to happen. Objects no longer where he left them. Phantom noises heard from empty rooms. Shadows glimpsed from the corner of his eye.

Is his house truly haunted, or is there something more sinister happening on the property?

With the help of Bradley's new boyfriend and a few friends who are just as intrigued with the seemingly inexplicable occurrences surrounding the infamous house, they set out to find the truth of what stalks

"Mark Allan Gunnells has created a downright chilling story centered around what many believe to be Savannah's Amityville house. This book had me sleeping with the lights on, and I study this for a living."-Ryan Dunn Lead Investigator/ Founder The Savannah Ghost Research Society.

Sample it: https://a.co/bfUK0ip

Experience it:
Amazon: getbook.at/324Abercorn
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/54188423-324-abercorn

Since its founding in 2012, Crystal Lake's authors, books, artists, and editors (and even the company itself) have walked away with 47 prestigious awards and nominations. That's quality guaranteed. Welcome to Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand new Paranormal Horror novel, out today from C.S. Alleyne and Crystal Lake Publishing: http://getbook.at/BelleVue

Jealousy. Betrayal. Murder. And a hunger for vengeance that spans the centuries...

History student Alex Palmer is thrilled when his girlfriend, Claire Ryan, buys an apartment in Belle Vue Manor, formerly a Victorian lunatic asylum.

But as Alex begins to discover the dark truth about the asylum's past, he, Claire, and their friend Marianne find themselves on a nightmarish journey. Each will face the deadly consequences of the evil that began with the construction of the first Belle Vue Manor by an aristocratic French émigré in 1789, as well as the cruelty and satanic practices that continued when it became an asylum for the insane.

As the two strands--past and present--unfold, Alex uncovers a supernatural mystery where revenge is paramount and innocence irrelevant--without being aware of the price he, and those around him, will pay.

"An epic horror thriller" that is "filled with surprising, satisfyingly creepy twists" and is "highly recommended for audiences who eschew the usual formula production in favor of a work that is more multifaceted and satisfying on emotional, historical, and philosophical levels alike."-Midwest Book Review

"From first page to end a resounding chorus of 'wows'! 100% riveting", "Excellent character delineations, exciting plotting and I want to read it all over again!"-Mallory's Mystery Clearing House

"C.S Alleyne is incredible at setting the scene and inciting the emotion."-Dan Thomas

"Unexpected twists that I've never encountered before in the genre and I absolutely adore the fresh approach. These twists are used throughout the book, taking it in unexpected directions."-Whispering Stories

Experience it today: http://getbook.at/BelleVue

Since its founding in 2012, Crystal Lake's authors, books, artists, and editors (and even the company itself) received 48 prestigious awards and nominations. That's quality guaranteed. Welcome to Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming this Friday: http://getbook.at/HorrorShow

It's end of October 1985 and the crumbling river town of Dubois, Iowa is shocked by the gruesome murder of one of the pillars of the community. Detective David Carlson has no motive, no evidence, and only one lead: the macabre local legend of "Boris Orlof," a late night horror movie host who burned to death during a stage performance at the drive-in on Halloween night twenty years ago and the teenage loner obsessed with keeping his memory alive.

The body count is rising and the darkness that hangs over the town grows by the hour. Time is running out as Carlson desperately chases shadows into a nightmare world of living horrors.

On Halloween the drive-in re-opens at midnight for a show no one will ever forget.










"Midnight Horror Show takes you through the darkest recesses of horror nostalgia and video store lore into a fog-drenched gothic landscape of occult murders, mysterious creatures, and so much blood. Evokes Poe, Lovecraft, and Clive Barker in a compelling mystery that's familiar while feeling thoroughly fresh. I couldn't put the book down." - Ben Rock, Video Palace, The Blair Witch Project

Since its founding in 2012, Crystal Lake's authors, books, artists, and editors (and even the company itself) have received 50 prestigious awards and nominations. That's quality guaranteed. Welcome to Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from The Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming Friday the 13th of November from Crystal Lake Publishing and Jason Parent.










"Set in the mountainous desert just outside Sin City, Jason Parent's EIGHT CYLINDERS is a wild mix of Fury Road, Dante's Inferno, and Lovecraftian horror. Whip-fast and oozing darkness - monster lovers won't be able to resist this slick little read." - Lee Murray, award-winning author of INTO THE MIST

Sebastian "Seb" McAlister has run out of luck in Vegas. Cornered by a trigger-happy gang and shot through the stomach, he makes a desperate escape in his supercharged Hellcat. Fate guides Seb safely out of Sin City and into the desert, but as his wheels fade into the horizon, he fades into darkness.

He awakes among a tiny community in the middle of nowhere. A mountain range circles the hodgepodge of shacks like prison walls looming high. And the warden that resides in those mountains is big, ugly, and deadly - a creature straight out of a Lovecraftian nightmare.

If Seb hopes to escape that wayward way station, he'll need enough cunning to outwit a force beyond comprehension... and a fast car. With a little luck and a ragtag group of would-be monster mashers racing alongside him, Seb just might have a shot of making it through the mountains alive.

"In Eight Cylinders, Jason Parent serves up memorable characters, fast-paced action, and monstrous terrors. It's hard-boiled, high-octane horror that rips the reader along while delivering genuine chills on a road to redemption paved with death and danger." -James Chambers, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of On the Night Border.

Pre-order your experience today!
eBook: https://geni.us/8CylindersEbook
Paperback: https://geni.us/8CylindersPB


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Douglas Wynne's THE WIND IN MY HEART novel is now up for Kindle and paperback pre-order from Crystal Lake Publishing. Visit Amazon to pre-order for only $3.99/$11.99: https://geni.us/MyHeart (affiliate link)










Miles Landry is trying to put violence behind him when he takes up work as a private detective focused on humdrum adultery cases. But when a Tibetan monk hires him to find a missing person, things get weird fast.

Charged with tracking down the reincarnation of a man possessed by a demonic guardian from the Tibetan Book of the Dead, Miles is plunged into a world of fortune-tellers, gangsters, and tantric rituals. The year is 1991 and a series of grisly murders has rocked New York City in the run up to a visit from the Dalai Lama.

The police attribute the killings to Chinatown gang warfare. Miles--skeptical of the supernatural--is inclined to agree. But what if the monster he's hunting is more than a myth?

"Douglas Wynne's THE WIND IN MY HEART is compelling, full of heart, and creative in ways that hit all the notes I want in a thriller while remaining fresh and full of ingenuity. Wynne is a worthy successor to William Hjortsberg and has me counting beads on my mala, mindful that I am more than a little jealous of what he has done here. THE WIND IN MY HEART firmly falls in the category of Things I Wish I Had Written!"--Bracken MacLeod, author of Stranded and Closing Costs

"Douglas Wynne delivers all the thrills and chills and twists and turns of your favorite police procedurals in this neo-noir thriller! And so much more! Set in 1991 The Wind in My Heart is full of murder, Tibetan philosophy, history and magic along with gritty depictions of New York City on the eve of a historic visit from the Dalai Lama. Thoughtful. Clever. Philosophical and action packed. Like Falling Angel meets Tim Powers meets Seven Years in Tibet."--Daniel Braum, author of Underworld Dreams

"An excellent blend mixing the ever-spiraling mythology of Tibet with the modern horror story.Douglas Wynne writes with a hard boiled elegance, effortlessly blending complex Tibetan philosophy with tough guy banter of a Raymond Chandler novel."--Rex Hurst, What Hell May Come

Did you know? Since its founding in 2012, Crystal Lake's authors, books, artists, and editors (and even the company itself) have received 50 prestigious awards and nominations. That's quality guaranteed. Welcome to Crystal Lake Publishing--Tales from The Darkest Depths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow on paperback and kindle from Crystal Lake Publishing: Eidolon Avenue: The Second Feast - Kindle edition by Winn, Jonathan, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Eidolon Avenue: Where the secretly guilty go to die.









One building. Five floors. Five doors per floor. Twenty-five nightmares feeding the hunger lurking between the bricks and waiting beneath the boards.

The sequel to Eidolon Avenue: The First Feast (“a great read…powerful and jarring” - Cemetery Dance) returns to the voracious Eidolon as it savors The Second Feast.

A narcoleptic man in apartment 2A battles a vengeful past determined to rob him of everything as he runs from the barbaric disaster of a delusional love. A woman in 2B, reinventing herself to please a callous boyfriend, discovers the horrors that wait in the shadows of her self-renovation. The man in 2C, a teacher at the nearby Catholic girl’s school, collapses beneath the brutal consequences of his lecherous desires. An older woman in 2D, after decades dedicated to the church, is cornered at last by the grisly carnage beating at the hollow center of her faith. And a college student in 2E, hungry to escape an ignored life of invisible anonymity, finds herself captured between the pages of a ravenous book.

All thrown into their own private hell as every cruel choice, every drop of spilled blood, every silent, complicit moment of cowardice is remembered, resurrected and relived to feed the ancient evil that lives on Eidolon Avenue.

Order now: Eidolon Avenue: The Second Feast - Kindle edition by Winn, Jonathan, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Goodreads: Eidelon Avenue
Book 1 is currently free on the Crystal Lake website: https://bit.ly/3vwI04k

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It’s book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing: Bayou Whispers - Kindle edition by Wood, R.B., Publishing, Crystal Lake. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

_Bayou Whispers, _the latest thriller from horror writer R.B. Wood is the story of no-nonsense New Orleans native, Jeannine LaRue, the sole survivor of her family after the devastation brought on by Hurricane Katrina. In the aftermath of the storm, she believed she'd been saved, but soon found herself held hostage and sexually exploited, rescued months later by sheriff’s deputy Curtis Jones.

Twelve years after Katrina, Jeannine is a new attorney who returns to New Orleans to save her old friend Curtis Jones—now a local thief and trafficker of stolen goods—after he is arrested for the murder of Jeannine’s captors, whose bodies have recently been found. But Jeannine discovers more than she bargained for when she uncovers a family history of dark voodoo magic and an unholy alliance with an ancient evil Haitian god.

_“Wood wrote a compelling tale steeped in New Orleans flavor and dark magic. The characters are colorful, likable, and altogether a triumph.”—_*Mercedes M. Yardley, Stoker Award-winning author of Little Dead Red*

“Bayou Whispers _is a haunting, touching novel that blends the horrors of everyday life with that of the supernatural. Tapping into the tension and setting of films like Angel Heart and True Detective, this is a hypnotic story told from a place of loss, community, and resolute hope_.”—*Richard Thomas, author of Disintegration and Thriller Award nominee, Breaker*
_ 
“Wood’s Bayou Whispers is a sublime cocktail of horror, supernatural thriller, and urban fantasy, where the mythos of voodoo clashes with the modern day. Fans of Jim Butcher and the Marvel Cinematic Universe will love this.”_—*Todd Keisling, author of Devil’s Creek*

_“The secrets in BAYOU WHISPERS unwind like a line of music. But it’s the music that plays just before the monsters jump out.”_—*Sarah Read, Stoker award-winning author of “The Bone Weaver’s Orchard”*

Buy now: Bayou Whispers - Kindle edition by Wood, R.B., Publishing, Crystal Lake. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Join the live Facebook launch event: Bayou Whispers Live Launch Event!
Add it on Goodreads: Bayou Whispers

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing – Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing and Mark Allan Gunnells: https://geni.us/HeWakes
















Patrick and Clare wake up trapped in a basement, a thin wall separating their cells. Their captor is mysteriously absent, which at first seems like a blessing. As more time passes with no food or water, they begin to realize a clock is ticking for their survival. 

Combining their intelligence and determination, the two begin plotting an escape from their shared prison. Overcoming each obstacle only presents another obstacle standing in the way of their freedom. It will take all of their ingenuity and strength to find their way out of this mess. 

They know their captor is still out there, and it is only a matter of time before he returns. 

BEFORE HE WAKES is a fast-paced and tense thriller that ratchets up the suspense and tension before the thrilling conclusion.

Pre-order today: https://geni.us/HeWakes
Add it on Goodreads: Before He Wakes

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing – Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It’s book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing: Of Men and Monsters - Kindle edition by Deady, Tom, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.










“OF MEN AND MONSTERS is one hell of a wild ride! Lightning pace, relatable characters and scary twists you will not see coming. Tom Deady hit this one way out of the park.”—Jonathan Maberry, NY Times bestselling author of V-WARS and INK

In June of 1975, Ryan Baxter's mom moves him and his brother, Matt, to the small seaside town of Bayport, MA to escape their abusive father. For an eleven-year-old, spending lazy days hanging out at the beach and the arcades sounds like a dream. 

When he meets Leah and she agrees to be his girlfriend, Ryan is happier than he's been in his young life. Then the "Sea Monkeys" knock-off he bought from the back of a comic book starts to grow...and grow and grow. 

As Ryan and Matt struggle with their new lives and new friends, they begin to receive mysterious phone calls. As the sea monster in their house begins to get out of control, the real monster draws nearer to Bayport in the shape of their father.

“In his latest novella, OF MEN AND MONSTERS, Tom Deady first inhabits the tropes and tones of nostalgic ’80’s horror, and then transcends them. A heartfelt, perfectly executed coming-of-age story about surviving trauma and what it means to be a monster. I loved it.”—Christopher Golden, New York Times bestselling author of ARARAT and RED HANDS

“A beautiful and brutally laid out book. It is as impossible to put down as it is to just eat a single potato chip. You must keep going until the entire thing is consumed. If you miss this book, you are depriving yourself of a future classic.”—Rex Hurst, author of What Hell May Come

Dive Beneath the Depths today on paperback and Kindle: Of Men and Monsters - Kindle edition by Deady, Tom, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing – Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming soon from Crystal Lake Publishing and Nick Kolakowski: Amazon.com: Absolute Unit eBook: Kolakowski, Nick, Publishing, Crystal Lake: Kindle Store

_“Action packed, gory, and hilarious. I loved it!_” – *Michelle Garza*










_Absolute Unit_ is a dark carnival ride through the underside of the American Dream, where hustlers and parasites fight to survive against gun-toting furries, sarcastic drug kingpins, old ladies who are startlingly good with knives, and angry ex-girlfriends. It’s a hardboiled slice of modern American horror that asks the deepest question of all: Is the human race worth saving?

Bill is a nobody, a health inspector who’s not above taking a few dollars to overlook a restaurant’s mouse problem, and hated by nearly everyone except his long-suffering girlfriend. His nephew, Trent, isn’t much better: sexually and morally confused, he’s probably the worst teenage con artist on the East Coast. But today, these two losers are going to become the most important people in the world.

That’s because Bill and Trent harbor a sentient parasite with a sarcastic sense of humor and a ravenous appetite. As the parasite figures out how to control its new human hosts, the focus of its desires grows from delicious cheeseburgers and beer to something much darker and more dangerous.

*The apocalypse might come from within us…*

“…takes the basic concept of a thriller, dials up the body horror, and puts a blackly comedic twist on the whole thing, the end result being uniquely entertaining and gleefully bonkers.”— Richard Martin, Horror Oasis

Pre-order today: Amazon.com: Absolute Unit eBook: Kolakowski, Nick, Publishing, Crystal Lake: Kindle Store
Add it on Goodreads: Absolute Unit

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing and Maxwell I. Gold!

“_A vibrant imagination, a striking use of metaphor and symbol, and a sure grasp of form and nuance—all these elements make this book a memorable venture into cosmic terror.”—_*S. T. Joshi*

Enter a world of desolate imagination, rhizomatic beauty, and ruined cities.

_Oblivion in Flux_, the debut prose poetry collection of Maxwell I. Gold, takes the reader on a trip along demented railways and past rhizomatic tubular dreamscapes, to find themselves transported to plastic cities where the Cyber Gods sit on thrones of ivory and bone.

With over 50 poems in this volume, you’ll discover artifacts and forgotten places, ruins and dark secrets. _Oblivion in Flux _intertwines prosaic story-telling and poetic visions, to tell the narrative of the Cyber Gods and those who have met them.

The book will feature original poems and reprints as well as a brand-new collaborative prose poem written by the author and Bram Stoker Award winner and SFPA Grandmaster, Linda D. Addison.

Come Explore the Dark Depths!
Amazon: Oblivion in Flux: A Collection of Cyber Prose - Kindle edition by Gold, Maxwell I., Publishing, Crystal Lake. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Books2Read: https://books2read.com/u/bMw9aV
Goodreads: Oblivion in Flux

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today! Another haunting anthology release from Crystal Lake Publishing!

_The spirits of the dead exist, and they want to communicate._










_There Is No Death, There Are No Dead _includes new work from some of the most talented and respected authors in the horror and dark fantasy genres, featuring stories from Gemma Files, Helen Marshall, Kathe Koja, Lee Murray, David Demchuk, Lisa Morton, Gwendolyn Kiste, S.P. Miskowski, Seanan McGuire, Catherine Lord, Chesya Burke, Nadia Bulkin, Michelle Belanger, and Laird Barron, and edited by Bram Stoker Award winner Jess Landry and Aaron J. French.

_There Is No Death, There Are No Dead _is a horror anthology that tackles all aspects of the spiritualist movement: from the true believers to the nay-sayers, the hoaxes to hauntings, the real mediums to the scam artists. From ghosts to possessions, from profound loss to insurmountable grief, these short stories explore limitless genres (historical fiction, Gaslamp mystery, modern horror, and everything in between) with a diverse cast of characters challenged at every corner.

_The dead are speaking. Will you hear:_ There Is No Death, There Are No Dead: Tales of Spiritualism Horror - Kindle edition by Koja, Kathe, Files, Gemma, Murray, Lee, Barron, Laird, Miskowski, S.P., Kiste, Gwendolyn, Marshall, Helen, Burke, Chesya, Morton, Lisa, Demchuk, David, McGuire, Seanan, Lord, Catherine, Bulkin, Nadia, Belanger, Michelle, Publishing, Crystal Lake, Landry, Jess, French, Aaron J.. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Read a sample: There Is No Death, There Are No Dead: Tales of Spiritualism Horror
Add (and recommend) it on Goodreads: There is No Death, There are No Dead

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing – Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

_Out September 10th from author Garrett Boatman and Crystal Lake Publishing: _Floaters - Kindle edition by Boatman, Garrett, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com._

“Garrett Boatman’s Floaters is like Peaky Blinders meets Return of the Living Dead. The story hits the ground running and doesn’t let up until the explosive end. Bloody, violent fun!”—*Todd Keisling, Bram Stoker Award nominated author of Devil’s Creek








*

“A tale of London’s scum that is visceral, shocking, and fast, Boatman’s Floaters is historical horror at its best.”—*Multiple Bram Stoker Award-winning author Lee Murray*

London 1890s. Out of the Thames’ fetid depths the undead rise to feast upon the living. While floaters seek blood, another army takes advantage of the chaos. Boiling out of their rookeries of crime, marauders swarm through London’s affluent neighborhoods looting and burning.

While the beleaguered police and the Queen’s army battle twin plagues—human and inhuman—London’s criminal youth gangs join forces to save their city. Will Tagget, leader of the Lambeth Lads, together with his enemies Bill Drummond of the Drury Lane Gang, bull-necked George Fish of the Elephant and Castle Gang, shillelagh-wielding Dirk Bogart of the New Cut Gang, Quincy Bird of City Road, along with their female counterparts—Lambeth Kate, Queen Jane, New Cut Beth, Razor Lil and Dirty Deidre—set out on an adventure the telling of which might earn a man a lifetime of free drinks. If he lives to tell it.

Will these violent youths be able to put aside their rivalries long enough to get the job done?

“The scum of the Earth are brought face to face with the spawn of Hell in this fast-paced historical horror. A visceral, action packed pageturner.”—*Gavin, Kendall Reviews*

Pre-order today (paperback still to come): Floaters - Kindle edition by Boatman, Garrett, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*
_


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It’s book launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing: Followers - Kindle edition by Bergling, Christina, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

You never know who is on the other side of the screen.










Sidney, a single mother with a dull day job, has big dreams of becoming a full-time horror reviewer and risqué gore model. She’s determined to make her website a success, and if her growing pool of online followers is any indication, things are looking good for her Elvira-esque aspirations. In fact, Sidney has so many followers that chatting with them is getting to be a job in itself. More than a job, it might be getting a little risky….

When Sidney is attacked on a dark trail late one night, it becomes clear that the horror she loves is bleeding into her real life. She learns that real-life horror is not a game, and being stalked isn’t flattering—it’s terrifying, and it could get her killed.

Sidney—and her loved ones—are now in serious danger. This stalker isn’t just another online fan: he knows her movements, and he knows her routine. In fact, he’s right behind her… and when he gets close enough, he won’t take no for an answer.

_Followers_ is a mystery and thriller with a strong female protagonist that blends women’s fiction with horror.

Grab one now on paperback and Kindle: Followers - Kindle edition by Bergling, Christina, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow!

A schoolgirl steps between a soldier and a ravening monster…










1943. Soviet Union is under attack as WW2 is raging. Fighting in the doomed battle of Kursk, Andrei finds himself in a strange city where Svetlana, a girl he has never seen but who looks eerily familiar, saves him from a fist-faced creature. When Svetlana’s family is lost, the two embark on a harrowing odyssey across the snow-covered plain, battling deformed former humans and taken prisoners by the army of black stars. Against impossible odds, they reach their destination where they discover a secret that will change history.

Little Sister is a dystopian historical fantasy set in the Soviet Era. Presenting a richly imagined alternative history world, this is a tale of friendship, survival, and heartbreak. Fans of The Book Thief and The Wolfhound Century will enjoy this striking fantasy rooted in Russian fiction.

Pre-order today!

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order today for only 99c, before the price goes up to $3.99 on launch day: https://geni.us/OctoberNights
Also available on paperback!









This Halloween…
On a night when anything seems possible...
We dare you to spend an evening in the small town of Clifton Heights.

October nights here are long and strange, filled with both dread and transformation, and in these four shared-world tales of small-town Halloween horror, you'll encounter things both wondrous and terrifying, in equal measure:

A priest hears a ghostly confession on Halloween night which will mark him forever.
A young man is offered a supernatural chance to remake his fortune, at the risk of losing everything.
A pastor fleeing the death of his daughter comes to Clifton Heights to face his fears, but finds himself living a nightmare instead.
Two people with supernatural talents face-off with an engine of darkness and pain on Halloween night.

Four connected Halloween tales, evoking echoes of Ray Bradbury and Charles L. Grant, taking place in a town where every day is All Hallow's Eve.

Pre-order today for only 99c (paperback already available): https://geni.us/OctoberNights

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing…










“Caveat: This beguiling horror primer from insider Alessandro Manzetti, will have you reaching for your wallet. Including insights from the genre’s best-known crypt-keepers, 150 Exquisite Horror Books is a must-have resource for connoisseurs of contemporary horror.” —Lee Murray, double Bram Stoker Award®-winner and author of Grotesque: Monster Stories

Compiled and edited by the Bram Stoker Award-winning author Alessandro Manzetti, this is a guide to the best 150 books of modern horror, weird, and dark fantasy fiction (single author novels, novellas, and collections of short stories) published between 1986 and 2020.

This captivating book includes publication details, reading notes and ratings for each work, as well as top-ten lists contributed by well-known writers, editors, critics, and essayists, including Joe R. Lansdale, Ramsey Campbell, John Skipp, Ellen Datlow, Stephen Jones, Linda D. Addison, Jack Bantry, David Barnett, Mort Castle, Randy Chandler, Brian Evenson, Owl Goingback, Eric J. Guignard, Paula Guran, Grady Hendrix, Kate Jonez, S.T. Joshi, Edward Lee, RC Matheson, Lisa Morton, Steve Rasnic Tem, David J. Schow, Craig Spector, Angela Yuriko Smith, Dacre Stoker, and Lucy Taylor.

This guide is an essential resource for readers and fans of 20th century horror and supernatural books, in a modern and easy-to-read format, to discover the best books of the horror genre. Come take a look at the best horror books around. Come dive into 150 books of must read horror.

Pre-order on Kindle for $4.99: https://geni.us/150Horrors (price goes up to $5.99 after the launch)
$15.99 for the paperback.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing – Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

New Release special from Crystal Lake Publishing!










To celebrate today’s launch (and since it’s Black Friday) we’re keeping the Kindle edition at 99c for the day (price goes up to $3.99 tomorrow morning): https://geni.us/BoySpider

A transformative science fiction and horror novella about acceptance, reflection, and revenge.

Jeff Pritchet isn’t much different from other teenage boys, with one exception. His monstrous, spider-like appearance and loner persona make him a target for bullying, when all he wants is a friend who sees beyond the surface.

Enter transfer student, Aarav Jain. Thoughtful, accepting, and insightful, he sparks an untapped hope in Jeff, transforming his life. But as the boys grow closer, their deepening relationship becomes hijacked by a darkness Aarav can’t escape and a life-altering secret Jeff can barely contain.

The unconventional pair find themselves marked for hatred, and when his bond to Aarav is threatened, Jeff discovers a sinister side he never knew he had, proving that, when pushed too far, emotions can be deadlier than venom.

Buy now on Kindle: https://geni.us/BoySpider
The paperback edition: https://amzn.to/3rcZyTw

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

*It’s book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing!*










Come dive into a trilogy of dark humor novels that follows the bloody journey of Sarah Killian, a strong female…serial killer for hire (book 1 in the series is free!).

Sarah Killian is not your average young American woman. For one thing, flowers and chocolates are not the way to win her heart. For another, she's a Professional Serial Killer (P.S.K.).

Sarah works for a clandestine organization known as the Trusted Hierarchy of Everyday Murderers (T.H.E.M.) that sends her undercover on secret missions across the country to kill people for hire. But don't confuse her with an assassin - she hates assassins. It's the perfect job for a sociopathic antisocial young woman.

But Sarah's seemingly perfect arrangement gets a major machete thrown into the gears when her boss, Zeke, hoists upon her a P.S.K.-in-training, Bethany. Bethany is everything that Sarah is not - outgoing, chatty, and perky.

To disrupt Sarah's happy existence even further, a dark shadow from T.H.E.M.'s past emerges and is hell-bent on bringing T.H.E.M.—and Sarah, if need be—down.

Dive in Today!
(affiliate)

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It’s book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing!

A dark supernatural thriller about loss, grief, and family.










Reeling from the loss of their only child, Stephen and Shelley Morrison take a harrowing journey through a world beyond the crack in the sky, where their daughter's spirit is trapped with The Lost Ones. They must stop her murderer before it fulfills its goals: Terrorize. Consume. Destroy.

Explore the Dark Depths: https://getbook.at/CrackedSky (affiliate)

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and Edward J. McFadden III: Terror Peak: Can You Survive the Mountain? - Kindle edition by McFadden III, Edward J., Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Can you survive the mountain?

Abominable Peak is the gnarliest hill in the Rocky Mountains. Only hardcore boarders and skiers ride there. No groomed trail posers allowed. Skill, moxie, and money rule.

Not this season.

Former pro snowboarder Charles ‘Chance’ Hance is running from a drug addiction triggered by an injury, struggling with no longer being a pro, and chasing the ghost of his grandfather who died on the peak under suspicious circumstances. Riding is an addiction, and pain killers aren’t the only things that made him a junkie.

What was supposed to be a fun week with his old crew turns tragic when Chance is caught in an avalanche and barely escapes nature’s fury…and something more.

An ancient horror prowls the peak.

Chance’s obsessions shift as he hunts the yeti-like creatures, and is forced to fight for his life.








“_Terror Peak is a beautifully written adventure-slash-horror novel with a main character readers will care about from start to finish, a great read for those who love their fiction with a pulse that poun_ds!”—*Michael Laimo, author of Deep in the Darkness and Dead Souls*

“Terror Peak _gives us extreme sports, extreme weather, extreme geography, and an extreme monster. Toss in Chance, a genuinely extreme character whose name is not without symbolism, and you've got a book you can judge by the cover: _Terror Peak_ is a terrific horror thriller_.”—*Mort Castle, three-time Bram Stoker Award® winner, and his most recent book is the fiction collection Knowing When to Die, from Independent Legions Publishing.*

Dive in Today: Terror Peak: Can You Survive the Mountain? - Kindle edition by McFadden III, Edward J., Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Add it on Goodreads: Terror Peak

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow!










It may be dangerous to go out in the rain…
But it may be even more dangerous to stay inside.

When it Rains is a perfect read for fans of Stephen King, Clive Barker, and Nick Cutter, or books like_ One Rainy Night_ by Richard Laymon, _Bird Box _by Josh Malerman, and _Rain_ by Joe Hill, and even movies like _Night of the Living Dead_ and _The Thing_.

Pre-order today for only $3.99 on Kindle (paperback coming soon): https://getbook.at/WhenItRains
Lots of early reviews on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/60291548-when-it-rains

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It's book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing!










What would you do if you came across a frozen leg in the Mississippi River? Or found a femur by your shed after your neighbor’s husband disappeared? What would you do if your best friend was missing and the only evidence available to find him was the leg he left behind?

This anthology tackles these questions—and more—in a collection of flash stories, responding to the age-old statement: it could be anyone’s leg.

Read…if you dare!

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “This collection by Minnesota writers is a delightful exercise in horror, from the satirical, to the sci-fi, to the downright creepy. The best part is discovering how each author chooses to build their story around such a chilling premise.”—*Meg Hafdahl, Daughters of Darkness*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “_Millipedes worldwide rejoice! The book you’ve been waiting for is here. Nine stories featuring lost limbs, bloody stumps, strange curses, and lots and lots of legs. Suspenseful, grim, surreal, and darkly funny, these stories are flashes of inspiration. So tuck your legs safely underneath you, curl up on the couch, and enjoy the hell out of this book!”—_*Jay Bechtol*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “_Fun and fast. Brutal in some places. Wonderfully evil in others. This collection of incredible flash fiction has something to offer everyone. Horror lovers take note, this is not a book to miss.”—_*Rex Hurst, author of What Hell May Come and the Aristotle Anderson series*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "_The stories in this collection all start with the intriguing titular premise and then bounce it through a myriad of genres, including: dark humor, crime, horror, speculative fiction & Monty Python style absurdity_."—*Ben Lathrop*

Explore the Dark Depths…
Amazon Kindle: Amazon.com: It Could be Anyone's Leg: Flash Fiction Reads eBook : Symes, A.M., Lawrence, Jesse, Shutt, Jen, Johnson, Judy Niemi, Tremaine, Kate, Carlson, Jayne, Fox, Patricia, Kain, Jen, Marks, Andrew, Publishing, Crystal Lake: Kindle Store
More purchasing options: Available now at your favorite digital store!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

*Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing...*

A collaborative poetry collection by Bram Stoker Award-winning writers Michael Bailey and Marge Simon—dissecting a fiery world’s relentless destruction.










In _Sifting the Ashes_, over a hundred individual and collaborative poems explore what it takes to survive after all is suddenly taken. Combined life experiences of love, loss, and personal tragedy sift what’s salvageable from the aftermath of fire, searching through the layers of ash for lessons about death, cremation, and the various stages of grief.

What might be found in the remains after all is lost?

Amazon Kindle and paperback: Amazon.com: Sifting the Ashes eBook : Bailey, Michael, Simon, Marge, Publishing, Crystal Lake: Kindle Store
Other eBook options: Available now at your favorite digital store!

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today on paperback and Kindle!



  






This psychological thriller follows a family to their Appalachian farmhouse, where they encounter an unimaginable horror.
In the summer of 1994, psychologist Daniel Hill buys a rustic farmhouse nestled in the rolling hills of West Virginia. Along with his wife and teenage daughter, the family uproots their lives in Ohio and moves south. They are initially seduced by the natural beauty of the country setting. That soon changes when they discover a hidden room in the basement with a well, boarded shut and adorned with crucifixes. Local legends about the previous owner being an exorcist come to light, but by then, all Hell has broken loose.

This 1990s horror novel is perfect for fans of family thriller books, stories of demonic possession, exorcism fiction, the occult, or thrillers like The Exorcist, A Head Full of Ghosts, and The Amityville Horror.

“I actually slapped my palm over my mouth at one point to keep myself from screaming… Chilling attack scenes and a polished plot make The Exorcist’s House a top-notch read. Possession stories never grow old for me, and I devoured this one.”—Kendall Reviews

“Featuring one of the absolute best openings for a supernatural horror in recent years, Nick Roberts’ The Exorcist’s House invites readers into a story with familiar beats and rarely seen twists.”—Leviathan Libraries

Take a Deep Breath and order today.
Add it on Goodreads.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now from Richard Farren Barber and Crystal Lake Publishing: Twenty Years Dead - Kindle edition by Barber, Richard Farren, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.








After twenty years in the ground, the dead briefly rise. At his father’s grave, this is Dave’s last opportunity to discover why a man would abandon his wife and young son. Against the protests of his mother and his girlfriend, Dave is determined to learn what happened all those years ago. Sometimes you have to risk everything, but the dead don’t give up their secrets so easily.

_Twenty Years Dead_ is a novella of quiet horror for fans of Paul Tremblay and Thomas Olde Heuvelt, which explores families and their secrets.

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “_Truly ghoulish with a plot that is hauntingly unearthed. The way this story is revealed was incredible. Totally engaging and it kept me thinking about what I would do in David’s situation. It was unique, and it had me on the edge of my seat with curiosity_.”—*Paul Preston*

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “_Richard Farren Barber’s _Twenty Years Dead_ comes with the very highest of recommendation, turning a great idea into a very readable, funny and chilling page-turner_.”—*Ginger Nuts of Horror*
_
Come listen when the Dead speak_*: *Twenty Years Dead - Kindle edition by Barber, Richard Farren, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Authors, the Crystal Lake Academy is launching this year, and the first step in that launch is our The Author’s Journey project.










Our team of editors (and the Crystal Lake Publishing founder & CEO, Joe Mynhardt) want to facilitate your writing journey for three months (from June 15th to September 15th), improving your craft and helping you get a short story or manuscript ready for submission.

This course, although not recommended to newbies, is for authors at any stage of their writing journey. We’ll pair you in groups of similarly experienced authors to guarantee growth. You can even purchase it for a friend!

When we’re done, we’ll personally consider each short story for possible publication, and we’ll offer a first-look option for those who worked on manuscripts, for possible publication by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Check out this page for more info on exactly what we're offering: https://www.crystallakepub.com/product/the-authors-journey/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and Michael McCarty: https://getbook.at/MoreMythmakers










Features Horror, Science Fiction and Dark Fantasy’s most influential writers and filmmakers interviewed about the art and craft of their genres.

The 25 interviews include Steve Alten, Reggie Bannister, Terry Brooks, Charles de Lint, Dennis Etchison, John Everson, Alan Dean Foster, Ray Garton, Sephera Giron, Owl Goingback, Charles Grant, Nancy Holder, Paul Kane, Ronald Kelly, Joe Lansdale, Bentley Little, Jeff Long, Jonathan Maberry, Elizabeth Massie, Larry Niven, William Stout, Jeff Strand, Harry Turtledove, J.N. Williamson, and Connie Willis.

Foreword by Gerard Houarner. Afterword by Jeffrey Thomas.
If you’re interested in books on writing, the horror genre, science fiction, famous authors, or even becoming a full time author, this book is a must-have.

_More Modern Mythmakers_ is the sequel to 2015’s _Modern Mythmakers_ by Michael McCarty, published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Come Explore the Dark Depths: https://getbook.at/MoreMythmakers


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

*The monsters are coming…July 12th.
*
Stories of famous monsters in a new horror anthology featuring Joe R. Lansdale, F. Paul Wilson, Jonathan Maberry, Mercedes M. Yardley, Ramsey Campbell, and many others: Amazon.com: Classic Monsters Unleashed (Unleashed Series Book 1) eBook : Aquilone, James, Lansdale, Joe R., Wilson, F. Paul, Maberry, Jonathan, Morton, Lisa, Campbell, Ramsey, Goingback, Owl, Matheson, Richard Christian, Stoker, Dacre, Publishing, Crystal Lake, Lisa Morton, Seanan McGuire, Maurice Broaddus , Linda D. Addison, Alessandro Manzetti, Tim Waggoner, John Palisano, Mercedes Yardley, Lucy A. Snyder, Gary A. Braunbeck, Rena Mason, Monique Snyman, Geneve Flynn, Simon Bestwick, JG Faherty, Michael Knost, David Surface, Kelsea Yu , Lindy Ryan, Gaby Triana , Richard Christian Matheson, Joshua Viola, Carlie St. George, Leverett Butts , Dacre Stoker, Ramsey Campbell, Joe R. Lansdale, Colton Worley, Mister Sam Shearon, James Aquilone, Crystal Lake Publishing: Kindle Store



Dracula, Frankenstein’s Monster, the Bride of Frankenstein, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Dr. Moreau, the Headless Horseman, the Invisible Man, the Phantom of the Opera, the Wicked Witch of the West—they're all here, in this collection of horror short stories that reimagine, subvert, and pay homage to our favorite monsters and creatures.

Written by the biggest names in the genre—including Joe R. Lansdale, F. Paul Wilson, Jonathan Maberry, Ramsey Campbell, Lisa Morton, Owl Goingback, Richard Christian Matheson, Seanan McGuire, Maurice Broaddus, Dacre Stoker, Linda D. Addison, Alessandro Manzetti, Tim Waggoner, John Palisano, Lucy A. Snyder, Gary A. Braunbeck, Rena Mason, and Monique Snyman.

And monstrously illustrated by Colton Worley and Mister Sam Shearon.

“Classic Monsters Unleashed _is to be celebrated for its diversity and ability to stay true to the monsters of its origin while featuring stories that are delightfully original._” —*Diane Donovan, Midwest Book Review*

“_A monster of an anthology… [Classic Monsters Unleashed] has something for every horror lover_.” —*Carrie Rasak, Booklist*

_“A star-studded lineup that succeeds in giving its audience a chance to fully immerse themselves in B-movie horror_.” —*Publishers Weekly*

Pre-order today: Amazon.com: Classic Monsters Unleashed (Unleashed Series Book 1) eBook : Aquilone, James, Lansdale, Joe R., Wilson, F. Paul, Maberry, Jonathan, Morton, Lisa, Campbell, Ramsey, Goingback, Owl, Matheson, Richard Christian, Stoker, Dacre, Publishing, Crystal Lake, Lisa Morton, Seanan McGuire, Maurice Broaddus , Linda D. Addison, Alessandro Manzetti, Tim Waggoner, John Palisano, Mercedes Yardley, Lucy A. Snyder, Gary A. Braunbeck, Rena Mason, Monique Snyman, Geneve Flynn, Simon Bestwick, JG Faherty, Michael Knost, David Surface, Kelsea Yu , Lindy Ryan, Gaby Triana , Richard Christian Matheson, Joshua Viola, Carlie St. George, Leverett Butts , Dacre Stoker, Ramsey Campbell, Joe R. Lansdale, Colton Worley, Mister Sam Shearon, James Aquilone, Crystal Lake Publishing: Kindle Store
Goodreads: https://bit.ly/3HTFBHs

Published by both *Crystal Lake Publishing and Black Spot Books.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now on paperback and Kindle!

The Demons are coming, and Hell’s coming with them.

A weird west alternate history horror novel set in Hell.










★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “…_like Stephen King and Cormac McCarthy teaming up to reboot Dante’s Inferno as a Western.”—_*Michael Pogach*

The facts of Domino Bluepoint's afterlife are simple in this horror adventure: he's a half-breed witch from a people without a name, and no one wants to be stuck in Hell with witch blood.

When a demon bounty-hunter comes calling, Domino pairs up with his mother, who died too young and carries the witch lineage in her veins, to survive. Soon the two of them are Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid running from whatever torture awaits them and whoever wants to harvest their magic.
Yet, Domino doesn't know that his brother, Wicasah, is behind this and is desperate to resurrect Domino out of long-lasting guilt and a sensation of belonging to no place and no one.

As Wicasah dives deeper into darker magic that ends in an ill-made deal, Domino must overcome addiction, depression, and hone his own brand of witch-magic to help save his brother—and the world—from an ancient god.

_I Have Asked to be Where No Storms Come_ is perfect for fans of Stephen King’s Dark Tower series, supernatural fiction, dark fantasy, adult horror books.

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "Rarely do I come across horror fiction with such imaginative elements. Much like Clive Barker's more fantastic works, I Have Asked to be Where No Storms Come immerses readers in a fully realized world, and it feels much larger than what can ever be put to the page."—J.W. Donely, Epeolaptry Book Reviews via The Horror Tree

★ ★ ★ ★ ★"I Have Asked to be Where No Storms Come delivers a stunningly original and surreal vision. The recipe is a dollop of dark fantasy, a splash of grimdark, and a copy of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas that has been soaked in acid for a week. Mix well and drink while holding your nose."—Jason Fischer, Papa Lucy and the Boneman

Dive Beneath the Surface: I Have Asked to be Where No Storms Come - Kindle edition by Nix, Gwendolyn N., Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today from Crystal Lake Publishing and Faith Pierce: https://getbook.at/FaceYouWear

An unknown threat is creeping its way into Jana’s residence.










★ ★ ★ ★ ★ “…_incredible, riveting, terrifying, novel debut. This is definitely the most terrifying fiction I've read this year, and likely in a long time. I literally feared to fall asleep_.”—*Reading Reindeer*

Jana overcame a bleak, poverty-stricken childhood to achieve her version of the American dream. She has her own home, a successful career, and a new husband who offers everything she hoped for in a normal life.

Her tight grasp on stability however begins to slip with disturbing dreams about her husband Michael. A figure in the bedroom doorway watching her sleep, night-time conversations Michael claims never happened, someone lying beside her at night when Michael later says he wasn't there.

Old anxieties and paranoia begin to surface as Jana becomes increasingly desperate to discover if the true threat is her mind, her husband…or something darker.

Explore the Depths: https://getbook.at/FaceYouWear
Also on Kindle Unlimited. Subscribe today: Digital Subscription Sign Up

Add it on Goodreads: The Face You Wear


Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): http://eepurl.com/xfuKP


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It’s book launch day at Crystal Lake Publishing!










Three separate yet strangely connected novellas kick of Crystal Lake’s Dark Tide series with stories of Mystery and Suspense: https://getbook.at/DarkTide1 (Kindle, paperback, hardcover, and Kindle Unlimited)


THE STRANGEST TWIST UPON HER LIPS by Chad Lutzke: When a suicide note is just too much to bear, an absurd celebration of life feels like the only way out.

While avoiding the suicide note his fiancé left behind, a heartbroken man tackles a bucket list the two had made together, fulfilling entries that take him out of his comfort zone and into the realm of skid-row voodoo, where truths are finally revealed.
Another grief horror yarn from the author of _Stirring the Sheets_ and _Of Foster Homes and Flies_.


MY ONLY SUNSHINE by Robert Ford: A grief-stricken mother has five days to solve her daughter’s murder. Caroline’s daughter was abducted and murdered over four months ago. Now, in an abandoned building, in the dead of night, she can talk with Emma’s ghost.
Five days. Fourteen minutes each day. That’s all the time Caroline has to find out who murdered Emma, and say goodbye to her daughter for the very last time.

SUET by John Boden: Dark secrets and darker things are a lonely man's inheritance.
Corbin is a lonely young man who finally broke the bonds of an emotional vampire of a job. He accepts the sad task of going through the estate of his dead grandparents, to discover that family can go back quite far, as can secrets and shadows. He will discover that the family he always knew kept things back and that an inheritance isn't always monetary. History has teeth and talons and oftentimes does not let go easily.

Crystal Lake’s Dark Tide series will continue soon with more tales of Mystery Thrillers and Horror Books, including themes of Weird Western, Sherlock Holmes, Body Horror, Halloween, Mystery fiction, and Psychological Thriller books. The series includes novellas by R.B. Wood, Michael Burke, James A. Moore, Jess Landry, Sofia Ajram, Nadia Bulkin, Kevin Lucia, Jason Parent, Jeremy Bates, Lucy A. Snyder, Lisa Morton, Kate Maruyama, Naching T. Kassa, John Linwood Grant, Angela Yuriko Smith, Nick Kolakowski, Tom Deady, Glenn Rolfe, J.S. Breukelaar, Aaron Dries, Kaaron Warren, Mark Allan Gunnells, Brandon Ford, Shane Nelson, William Meikle, Curtis Lawson, Jasper Bark, Matt Shaw, Daniel J. Volpe, Keith Lansdale, Jay Wilburn, Armand Rosamilia, Erin Louis, and of course Chad Lutzke, Robert Ford, and John Boden. More names to be announced.

Order today: https://getbook.at/DarkTide1
Add it on Goodreads: Wounds to Wishes (Dark Tide Mysteries and Thrillers Book 1)

Sign up to the Dark Tide newsletter: Crystal Lake Publishing

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

*Crystal Lake Publishing presents…*

Want to go on a Western Adventure?










Join three highly talented authors on a thrilling journey into the past that’s perfect for readers of Western thrillers, horror, mystery, fantasy, and of course the supernatural. - https://getbook.at/DarkTide2

"_The three novellas in _West of Hell_ have all the rustic, gritty, and gory ingredients to make this weird western anthology an enjoyable and memorable read. James A Moore’s inclusion of a Jonathan Crowley tale alone enshrines _West of Hell_ as an indispensable addition to the weird western canon."—_*Tony Tremblay, Stoker-nominated author of The Moore House and Do Not Weep For Me*

"_A delightful and disquieting triptych of Weird Western sorcery from three titanic talents. Moore, Wood, and Burke have produced something very special here you won't want to miss."—_*Ed Kurtz, author of the Boon trilogy*

DEAD MEN by James A. Moore: And the Dead shall rise. Jonathan Crowley is having a problem with dead men. They just keep getting back on their feet. From the ghost dancers at a strange burial site to the corpse of a man he literally just killed, the dead refuse to lay down and die, and now it's up to Crowley and his traveling companion Lucas Slate to try to figure out why the dead are restless and determined to kill whatever crosses their paths.

THE TRICKSTER OF PARADISE by R.B. Wood: Never trust a cave painting with an agenda.
In the old west, the people of Paradise live in harmony with the local Sioux tribe until the U. S. Army arrives with false accusations and their deeply rooted prejudices. While the strange newcomer known as “Mortimer” watches; a sixteen year old boy and an ancient legend must come together to fight the invaders, save the town, and win the day. Can the desires of an ancient legend and the wishes of a young man survive the encounter with Death watching their every move?

LAST SUNSET OF A DYING AGE by Michael Burke: Ibuki Shibuya is a disgraced samurai, a fugitive from the vengeance of his former master. His flight leads him to the American Southwest where he discovers a mutilated body in the Arizona desert. He eventually finds himself in Copper City, a frontier town plagued by a series of grisly murders.
A motley cast of characters populate the town and Ibuki becomes embroiled in affairs both mundane and extraordinary as he resolves to assist the sheriff in solving the strange murders. Perhaps he will even meet the honorable end he seeks in doing so. All the while, a strange man, dressed in black, who knows more than he says, lurks outside of Copper City.
Events come to a head when the truth is laid bare. Ibuki, along with both friends and foes, learns that not all remnants of a dying age have given way to progress.

Dive in Today: https://getbook.at/DarkTide2
Dark Tide Newsletter: Crystal Lake Publishing

This is book 2 in Crystal Lake’s Dark Tide series, which will continue soon with more tales of Mystery Thrillers and Horror Books, including themes of more Weird Western, Sherlock Holmes, Grief Horror, Body Horror, Halloween, Space Horror, Mystery fiction, and Psychological Thriller books.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out now from Crystal Lake Publishing! Book 3 in the Dark Tide series. And it’s Halloween themed!










Three leading voices in modern horror take us on a journey through Halloween in the infamous town of Clifton Heights.

DAUGHTER OF THE MISTS by Kevin Lucia: Clifton Heights’ biggest classic horror movie cinephile finds himself plunged into the midst of his own personal horror movie nightmare, in which he discovers how savage the classic monsters actually are.

ONCE UPON A HALLOWEEN NIGHT by Jeremy Bates: In the days leading up to Halloween night, two brothers will discover the worst kinds of monsters are often human.

BROTHERS by Jason Parent: Sometimes, bonds between brothers are thicker than blood. Rand wants nothing more than to be an Alpha, a member of the most popular fraternity on campus. He convinces his best friend, Henry, to pledge with him. Before they can join, Rand and Henry must follow the senior Alphas’ rule: a predicament that soon leaves them humiliated, victimized, and broken. Rand is left to face the torment alone but, hiding in the darkness, another is willing to share it with Rand, one who promises something more sinister than revenge...and a Halloween party the survivors of which will always remember.

This book is perfect for fans of Halloween stories, classic horror, Mystery and suspense, small town horror, and thrillers.

Crystal Lake’s Dark Tide series will continue soon with more tales of Mystery Thrillers and Horror Books, including themes of Weird Western, Sherlock Holmes, Grief Horror, Body Horror, Mystery fiction, Travel Horror, Deadly Duos, and Psychological Thriller books. Dark Tide newsletter: Crystal Lake Publishing


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

It’s book launch day at Crystal Lake: - https://getbook.at/Halloween (Kindle & Kindle Unlimited only)

Nothing stays buried this Halloween!










Not with 18 scary tales of flash fiction filled with Halloween goodness:
“Mummy’s Boy” by Karen Bayly
“Tumshie” by William Meikle
“Arts and Crafts” by Madison McSweeney
“The Halloween House” by Sheldon Woodbury
“West Pennfield Township Newsletter, October 2021” by Tom Coombe
“I Want Candy” by Larry Hinkle
“Let the Darkness In” by Ricki Whatley
“Soul Cake” by Anthony D. Redden
“The Pumpkin Fetch" by Tom Deady
“Wishing” by Jay Bechtol
“One Parent Survives” by Wil Dalton
“Don’t Eat the Candy” by Matt Bliss
“The Red Scarf” by Rhea Rose
“Shackled to the Shadows” by Richard Thomas
“Apple Tree Man” by Roxie Voorhees
“Smooth Man” by Kim Mannix
“Sleepy Hallowed” by Joseph VanBuren
“How to Create the Perfect Pumpkin” by Francesca Maria

This anthology is perfect for fans of Halloween books, flash fiction, scary stories, classic horror tropes, horror books, mystery thrillers, horror anthologies, and mystery and suspense flash fiction stories. With a bit of dark humor and candy sprinkled over the top.

Order now for only $2.99 (Kindle-only release): https://getbook.at/Halloween

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks: Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

The monsters are here: Monsters: We’re All a Little Different (Dark Tide Mysteries and Thrillers Book 5) - Kindle edition by Rolfe, Glenn, Deady, Tom, Kolakowski, Nick, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com. (a brand new Crystal Lake Publishing release)










Monsters and monster-killers come in all shapes and sizes in this collection of three horror novellas by Glenn Rolfe, Tom Deady, and Nick Kolakowski:

IT CAME FROM THE LAKE by Glenn Rolfe: Owens Lake is protected by a reclusive war vet by the name of Francis Owens, but this man is not the only threat around. 
When Leilani runs away from the nicest foster home she’s ever known, she winds up two hours north in a town called Belgrade. It isn’t scary—boring, maybe—but the town appears peaceful and _slow_.
Quincy appreciates that serene quiet, and has his own hideaway from life in one of the empty cabins surrounding Owens Lake. He knows about Francis, but facing a crazy vet is nothing compared to his old man.
These two teens’ paths cross when they discover there’s something else to this particular body of water…
It Came from the Lake is the latest horror from the imagination of Glenn Rolfe, author of _August’s Eyes_ and _Blood and Rain_.

IN THE GLASTENBURY WOODS by Tom Deady: It was supposed to be the road trip to end all road trips. The summer of 1986, a few weeks before Dave and his two friends went their separate ways to college and the military. One last hurrah to Toronto to see Hulk Hogan and the rest of the WWF in The Big Event. It all goes wrong when they take a detour through Vermont’s notorious Glastenbury Woods. There’s something in the forest, and it’s out for blood. But Dave has another reason for the trip, and he doesn’t plan on letting anyone, or anything, get in his way.

GROUNDHOG SLAY by Nick Kolakowski: It’s the summer of 1987. Around Lake Legionnaire, locals whisper tales of an unstoppable monster rampaging through the night, killing everyone in its way. But what if the monster’s just trying to stop something far worse—a threat that could destroy all existence? “Groundhog Slay” shows that not all heroes wear capes: sometimes they wear creepy masks, and they’re a little bit too skilled with a chainsaw…

This book is perfect for fans of monsters, slasher movies, classic horror, mystery and suspense fiction, small town horror, and thrillers.

Order Today on Kindle, paperback, hardcover, or Kindle Unlimited: Monsters: We’re All a Little Different (Dark Tide Mysteries and Thrillers Book 5) - Kindle edition by Rolfe, Glenn, Deady, Tom, Kolakowski, Nick, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Add it on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/63591680-monsters
Dark Tide newsletter: Crystal Lake Publishing

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks: Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing: Shallow Waters: Special Christmas Edition (A Series of Supernatural Stories Book 10) - Kindle edition by Publishing, Crystal Lake, Grant, Taylor, Meikle, William, Deady, Tom, Bayly, Karen, Cain, Kenneth W., Redden, Anthony D., MacGregor, Ken, Derwin, Theresa, Maria, Francesca, Lake Publishing, Crystal, Redden, Anthony D , Francesca, Maria, Dockins, C. C., Kasley, Vivian , McSweeney, Madison McSweeney (author), Wilson, Trish, Parent, Stephanie, Bliss, Matt, W. Cain, Kenneth, Hyde, Jonathan, Harrington, Michael Aaron, VanBuren, Joseph, Mynhardt, Joe. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com. (on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)

Nothing stays buried under the Christmas tree this year! Not with 18 scary tales of flash fiction filled with yuletide goodness.

View attachment 35552


Shallow Waters is an official monthly flash fiction contest hosted by Crystal Lake Publishing, with different themes each month. The best submissions every month are then posted on Crystal Lake’s Patreon page (a behind the scenes community of readers and authors), where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner (you don’t have to be a patron to enter). Come find Crystal Lake Publishing on Patreon to vote in future contests (or gain access to our Still Water Bay series and so much more). Be sure to check out the Shallow Waters series page here on Amazon, where you’ll find volume 1 for free.

This Christmas Horror flash fiction anthology includes:
Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
“Julaften Heks” by Anthony D Redden
“Welcome to the Party, Pal by William Meikle
“Santapocalypse” by Ken MacGregor
“Red Christmas” by Taylor Grant
“Mrs. Claus” by Francesca Maria
“Thirteen Fun Facts for Your Office Holiday Party” by C. C. Dockins
“Charlie-in-the-Box” by Vivian Kasley
“A Very Weird Christmas” by Madison McSweeney
“Snow Job” by Trish Wilson
“Pretty Lights” by Theresa Derwin
“Match, Wish, Girl” by Stephanie Parent
“If the Elf Moves, Kill It” by Matt Bliss
“Christmas at 19b” by Karen Bayly
“The Naughty List” by Tom Deady
“Ho, Ho, Help Me!” by Kenneth W. Cain
“Reindeer Game” by Jonathan Hyde
“Blue Christmas” by Michael Aaron Harrington
“Christlessmas” by Joseph VanBuren

This anthology is perfect for fans of Christmas Horror books, Holiday Horror, flash fiction, scary stories, classic horror tropes, horror books, mystery thrillers, horror anthologies, and mystery and suspense flash fiction stories. With a bit of dark humor and elves sprinkled over the top.

Pre-order now for only $2.99: Shallow Waters: Special Christmas Edition (A Series of Supernatural Stories Book 10) - Kindle edition by Publishing, Crystal Lake, Grant, Taylor, Meikle, William, Deady, Tom, Bayly, Karen, Cain, Kenneth W., Redden, Anthony D., MacGregor, Ken, Derwin, Theresa, Maria, Francesca, Lake Publishing, Crystal, Redden, Anthony D , Francesca, Maria, Dockins, C. C., Kasley, Vivian , McSweeney, Madison McSweeney (author), Wilson, Trish, Parent, Stephanie, Bliss, Matt, W. Cain, Kenneth, Hyde, Jonathan, Harrington, Michael Aaron, VanBuren, Joseph, Mynhardt, Joe. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks: Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------

